# Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe Juni...



> *Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen???
> ​*
> Nachdem ja der Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages der Initiative "Pro DAFV" veröffentlicht wurde (LFV Bayern), muss man sich schon fragen, was in den Köpfen der DAV-Verbände vorgeht, die sich ohne Rückfrage bei ihrer Basis der wirren Initiative "Pro DAFV" angeschlossen haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Bis dato wurden immer noch keine offiziellen Verhandlungen seitens des VDSF mit dem DAV aufgenommen - warum auch?

Das Präsidium des VDSF schrieb ja eindeutig, dass eine Fusion 2012 nicht klappen kann...

Und hat nach wie vor das volle Vertrauen und die Verhandlungsvollmacht der VDSF-Landesverbände und kann in Ruhe abwarten..


Dass ausserdem auch schon rein juristisch der von der Inititatve vorgeschlagene Verschmelzungsvertrag nicht haltbar ist, ist dabei ne andere Sache - die bei der Initiative "Pro DAFV" mitmachen, scheinen also nicht gerade die größte Kompetenz diesbezüglich zu besitzen.

Es kann nunmal keine Beibehaltung einer Mitgliedschaft des DAV  (z. B. CIPS oder EAF) geben, wenn der DAV in den VDSF übernommen wird und somit nicht mehr existiert - es müsste zuerst ein neuer Aufnahmeantrag seitens des VDSF gestellt werden...

Ob das die DAV-Verbände (Brandenburg und Sachsen) , die das mitunterschrieben haben, wissen?

Wenn nein, sind sie in meinen Augen schlicht inkompetent und sollten dringend ausgewechselt werden....

Wenn ja, verraten sie in meine Augen damit dazu einstimmig gefasste Beschlüsse der DAV-Hauptversammlung.....

Ebenso interessant ist der zu der Initiative gehörende ominöse Landesanglerverband Thüringen...

Meines Wissens gibts ja in Thüringen den noch zum VDSF gehörenden TLAV sowie die zum DAV gehörenden AFVOT und VANT..

Handelt es sich hier um eine Umbenennung?

Ist das der Vorgriff auf die Fusion des TLAV mit dem AFVOT?

Gabs dazu eine Satzungsänderung?

Wird bei der Fusion von TLAV und AFVOT wie bisher gültig und beschlossen der neue gemeinsame Verband einen Aufnahmeantrag beim DAV stellen, wenn wie abzusehen 2012 der DAV noch nicht in den VDSF gespresst wurde??

Das wird alles immer abenteuerlicher und immer weniger nachvollziehbar....

Aber eines bleibt dabei eh immer gleich, ob VDSF oder DAV, Bund oder Land:

*Nur eines scheint sicher bei diesen unsäglichen real existierenden Verbänden:
Immer noch spielt dabei alles mögliche einer Rolle - Nur nicht die berechtigten Interessen der Angler.....*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Ich glaube, Bernd Mikulin rotiert inzwischen in seinem Grab angesichts dessen, was die DAV-Verbände und Funktionäre da so treiben und wie die unter Mikuklin erarbeiteten guten Grundsätze des DAV immer mehr über Board geworfen werden, nur um sich in den VDSF zu dessen Bedingungen und Grundsätzen pressen zu lassen - denn nach wie vor gelten die vom VDSF ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte eben weiter mit dem nun vorgelegten Konstrukt..............


----------



## gewinner4 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Muß es eigentlich die verschmelzung der Vereine geben? Nach über 20 Jahren Deutsche Einheit sollten doch die Vereine miteinander klarkommen oder? Lieber 2 Vereine auf Augenhöhe als Jahrelanges übernahme Theater das schwächt an allen Fronten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Stimmt - nur hat der DAV jetzt wohl komplett aufgegeben und sich vollends dem VDSF unterworfen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242803


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Den DAV kenne ich nicht gut genug, um zu beurteilen, ob die Position des Präsidiums dort als Aufgabe eigener Grundsätze betrachtet wird oder ob es dort nicht auch Ermüdungserscheinungen beim Fusionsthema gibt. Sicher ist, dass die Rolle des eigenen Präsidiums im Fusionswirrwarr nicht immer von allen als glücklich empfunden wurde.
Ich habe allerdings nicht den Eindruck, dass man gegen das Zusammengehen mit dem VDSF noch grundsätzlich Einwände erhebt (ich meine auf Funktionärsebene). Und die inhaltlichen Ausgestaltungsfragen sind weitestgehend ausverhandelt.
Das sollte Anlass sein, sich über die Auswirkungen der Fusion Gedanken zu machen - unabhängig von den Fragen, wann und mit welchem Präsidenten sie vollzogen wird. Im Mittelpunkt sollte da aus meiner Sicht die Zukunft der Landesverbände stehen. Sie haben in einem landesrechtlichen Fischereirecht und angesichts der Tatsache, dass viele relevante "Grünthemen" ebenfalls auf Landesebene geregelt werden, eine erhebliche Bedeutung für die Vertretung anglerischer Interessen. Die Fusion kann eine Sogwirkung auf die Landesverbände ausüben, sich ebenfalls zusammenzuschließen, wo dieses noch nicht geschehen ist. Ein Prozess, der koordinierter und vor allem demokratischer ablaufen muss als die mehr als unrund verlaufenden Fusionsgeschäfte auf Bundesebene. Die Themen, die dann nicht mehr vom Tisch gewischt werden können, sind natürlich noch heikler als die auf Bundesebene. Dazu gehören Beitragsstruktur und Beitragsgerechtigkeit, Fortführung oder Auflösung der "Gewässerpools", Regional- oder Vereinsstruktur und andere mehr. Jedenfalls wird es schwer werden, diesen Fragen ausweichen zu wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Das sollte Anlass sein, sich über die Auswirkungen der Fusion Gedanken zu machen -


Ganz einfache Auswirkung für Angler, das ist klar, dazu brauchts keine großen Gedanken oder großen Weitblick:
Ohne festschreiben der angelpolitischen Grundsätze - diese möglichst freizügig - wird es mit dem Angeln immer weiter bergab gehen in Deutschland.

Da dann die alten, restriktiven Grundsätze des VDSF weiter gelten, an die sich auch ALLE Landesverbände zu halten haben (alle, auch ehemalige DAV-Verbände), die im dann gemeinsamen Dachverband organisiert sein wollen..

Und da gerade  der VDSF immer nur Vertreter der Gewässerbewirtschafter  und Fischer und nie der Angler war..

Nur wer dann zukünftig nicht im neuen Dachverband als Landesverband organisiert sein will, braucht sich dann auch nicht an diese Grundsätze des VDSF/DAFV halten.

Es ist ja gerade das Kennzeichen eines Dachverbandes, dass sich da Unterorgansiationen versammeln, die grundsätzlich das Gleiche wollen.

Sonst bräuchte ja niemand einen Dachverband..

Und da sowohl alle Landes- wie Bundesverbände, DAV wie VDSF, sowie die Verbandsfunktionäre im Laufe der Verhandlungen zur Fusion genannten Übenahme des DAV in den VDSF  bewiesen haben, dass ihnen die Belange der Angler wurscht sind und es ihnen nur um Machterhalt und ihre Pfründe geht, und sie alle nicht fähig sind, einen anglerfreundlichen Dachverband zu installieren, kann sich doch jeder ausrechnen, wohin das führt.


Wenn dazu jetzt noch der DAV die unter dem ehemaligen Präsidenten Bernd Mikulin von allen vertretenen angelpolitischen Grundsätze aufgibt, nur um in den VDSF übertreten zu können, soll sich nachher kein Angler wundern, wenn das böse ausgeht...

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242803

Und es weiss ja nun inzwischen auch wohl jeder, was DAFV eigentlich bedeuten soll:
*D*ie *A*ngler *F*ürchterlich *V*erarscht....​


----------



## ivo (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und die inhaltlichen Ausgestaltungsfragen sind weitestgehend ausverhandelt.


 

Die relevanten Themen wurden ja nicht angefasst. AUs gutem Grund. Sonst würde man ja sehen, dass grundlegende Einstellungen und Ausrichtung nicht zusammen passen. Aber das will man ja nachher "klären".

Das DAV-Präsidium hat doch nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Spätestens seit sich der zweite LV der Initiative angeschlossen hat sind sie definitiv abgemeldet.

Im übrigen zeigt der Beitrag von Dr. T. Günther warum man auf einmal so scharf auf die VizePräsi-Posten ist. Das ist die neue Wiege der Macht. Ich bin jetzt echt gespannt was der Verbandsausschuss des DAV da an Personen vorschlagen wird. Ich wäre übberrascht wenn es unabhängige Personen sind.


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



ivo schrieb:


> Die relevanten Themen wurden ja nicht angefasst. AUs gutem Grund. Sonst würde man ja sehen, dass grundlegende Einstellungen und Ausrichtung nicht zusammen passen. Aber das will man ja nachher "klären".
> 
> Das DAV-Präsidium hat doch nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Spätestens seit sich der zweite LV der Initiative angeschlossen hat sind sie definitiv abgemeldet.
> 
> Im übrigen zeigt der Beitrag von Dr. T. Günther warum man auf einmal so scharf auf die VizePräsi-Posten ist. Das ist die neue Wiege der Macht. Ich bin jetzt echt gespannt was der Verbandsausschuss des DAV da an Personen vorschlagen wird. Ich wäre übberrascht wenn es unabhängige Personen sind.



Ich habe ja darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht wenige inhaltliche Themen bei der Bundesfusion vom Tisch gewischt wurden. Angesichts der Fusion "lite" werden die Probleme zwingend von den Landesverbänden gelöst werden müssen - wo das natürlich viel schwieriger sein wird. 
Wenn teilweise bestritten wird, dass es eine Sogwirkung auf die Landesverbände hin zu Regionalfusionen gibt, kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn zwei LV für dasselbe Verbandsgebiet im Verbandsausschuss des DAFV vertreten sind, dann führt das über kurz oder lang zu erheblichen Problemen, was auch nicht im Interesse der Bundesebene liegt. Eigentlich macht Bundesfusion ohne Fusionen in den Ländern keinen Sinn. Verbesserte Interessenvertretung ist nicht nur in Brüssel und Berlin angezeigt, sondern eben auch dort, wo Binnenfischereirecht gemacht wird.
Bezüglich der Vizepräsidenten habe ich in meinem Beitrag gar keine Aussage gemacht. Aber eine Kontrolle der "Macht" des Bundespräsidiums ist natürlich um so schwieriger, je mehr Landesverbände im Verbandsausschuss sitzen, weil dann die Mehrheitsbildung noch wesentlich schwieriger ist als bereits jetzt. Das liefe dann auch wieder deutlich anglerischen Interessen der Mitglieder zuwider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Das liefe dann auch wieder deutlich anglerischen Interessen der Mitglieder zuwider.



Die Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes sind die Landesvebände und eben  keine Angler...

Die Mitglieder der Landesverbände sind die Vereine und eben keine Angler..

Die haben keine anglerischen Interessen, sondern wollen aus ihren Gewässern möglichst viel Profit schlagen - so einfach und traurig ist das...

Deswegen unterscheide ich auch immer zwischen den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischen und richtigen Anglern - unterschiedliche Interessen, unterschiedliche Ansätze...........

Ausserdem ist das hier im Thrad eh inzwischen überholt nach den neuesten DAV-Meldungen, der Untergang der Angler wurde inzwischen ja auch vom DAV-Präsidenten beschlossen...

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242803

Quintessenz daraus:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das sollte Anlass sein, sich über die Auswirkungen der Fusion Gedanken zu machen - unabhängig von den Fragen, wann und mit welchem Präsidenten sie vollzogen wird.



Das ist eine ganz einfache Sache.

Für die alten Bundesländer wird sich nicht viel ändern. 

Für die neuen Bundesländer wird sich eine ganze Menge ändern, denn es wird eine Angleichung der angelpolitischen Ausrichtung an die unselige des VDSF geben. 

Die Naivität mancher DAV-Landesverbände, sich dagegen behaupten zu können ist nahezu kindlich.

Wenn z.B. der Bundesverband eindeutig erklärt, der einzige Grund zum angeln sei die Nahrungsbeschaffung, dann werden die Bundesverbände in den Diskussionen mit dem jeweiligen Landesgesetzgeber, kaum eine Chance haben, etwas anderes durchzusetzen. Die Uhren ticken bis zu den jeweiligen Novellierungen der Landesfischereigesetze. 

Es fragt sich nur, ob die Sahnegewässer schon vorher verscherbelt werden, oder ab die dortigen Angler noch ein paar Jahre darin fischen dürfen.


----------



## grünspan (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Zitat: Thomas9904


> Die Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes sind die Landesvebände und eben keine Angler...
> Die Mitglieder der Landesverbände sind die Vereine und eben keine Angler..
> Die haben keine anglerischen Interessen, sondern wollen aus ihren Gewässern möglichst viel Profit schlagen - so einfach und traurig ist das...


In den Vereinen sind Angler organisiert.
  Einfach nur Angler. Ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht.
  Deinen Worten und Deiner „logischen Kette“ folgend ist jeder organisierte Angler im Verein, jeder gewählte Angler aus den Vereinen (Funktionär) egal ob Verein, KAV, Land, Bund kein „*wahrer*“ Angler mehr.
  Anglervereine und deren Mitglieder haben natürlich und logischerweise keine anglerischen Interessen. Klar.
  Sind ja keine Angler in den Vereinen vertreten!
  Frustet vielleicht dem nichtorganisierten, „natürlich *einzig wahren Angler*“ die Unfolgsamkeit der organisierten?
  Liegt darin dein Problem?
  Ach und zum „Verräter Thema“ auf deinen Eingangspost bezogen.
  Sorge doch erst einmal dafür das die jetzt geltenden “*unwürdigen Brandenburger Anglerverhältnisse*“ bei euch Einzug halten.
  Da wäre seit 30zig Jahren einiges nachzuholen.
  Versagt oder Aufgegeben?
  Beides währe Schade. 
  Im Sinne der einzig „*wahren* „ Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> In den Vereinen sind Angler organisiert.
> Einfach nur Angler. Ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht.


Das ist falsch in meinen Augen - da sind die Angler zwangsweise organisiert, die sonst keine anderen Angelmöglichkeiten haben oder die, welche übers Angeln hinaus auch Interesse an Gewässerbewirtschaftung haben. 

Wer einfach nur angeln will (also ein Angler), wird sich das nur antun, wenns nicht anders geht...



> Frustet vielleicht dem nichtorganisierten, „natürlich einzig wahren Angler“ die Unfolgsamkeit der organisierten?


Wieso denn?
Die organisierten folgen doch schön widerspruchslos ihren Funktionären - wie die Lämmer zur Schlachtbank, folgsam wie nix also.......

Und da nix anderes festgeschrieben wird (z.B. die alten mikulinschen Leitlinien des DAV), gelten eben nunmal die Leitlinien des VDSF nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF weiter - begreifen und/oder nachher nicht heulen....

Ich würde mich freuen über bundesweite Brandenburger Verhältnisse - und kann nicht verstehen, dass die Brandenburger das so leichtfertig aufs Spiel setzen statt das festzuschreiben...

Siehe Ralles Posting:


> Für die alten Bundesländer wird sich nicht viel ändern.
> 
> Für die neuen Bundesländer wird sich eine ganze Menge ändern, denn es wird eine Angleichung der angelpolitischen Ausrichtung an die unselige des VDSF geben.
> 
> Die Naivität mancher DAV-Landesverbände, sich dagegen behaupten zu können ist nahezu kindlich.



Für Versprechen von blühenden Landschaften und Bananen wurden meines Wissens schon mal Fehler gemacht - schade, dass man nun meint, die im anglerischen Bereich wiederholen zu müssen...

Ausserdem ist das hier im Thread eh inzwischen überholt nach den neuesten DAV-Meldungen, der Untergang der Angler wurde inzwischen ja auch vom DAV-Präsidenten beschlossen, nachdem ihn Brandenburg und Sachsen dazu wohl gezwungen haben...

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242803


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen über bundesweite Brandenburger Verhältnisse - und kann nicht verstehen, dass die Brandenburger das so leichtfertig aufs Spiel setzen statt das festzuschreiben...




Genau das ist der Knackpunkt.

In den alten Bundesländern haben die Angler seit jeher die Verbandsfunktionäre machen lassen. Was draus geworden ist, sieht man.

Die Hoffnung, dass sowas in den Neuen Bundesländern nach der Fusion nicht passieren wird, beruht schlicht darauf dass das eigene Erleben dieser unseligen Entwicklung bis vor einigen Jahren durch eine Mauer geschützt war. 

Die ist weg, und mit ihr sind nicht nur negative Dinge gefallen. 

Und wer das nicht glauben will, soll doch einfach mal die anglerischen Verhältnisse in den alten BL mit denen in den neuen vergleichen.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Vielleicht geht es ja um Profite, obwohl das natürlich der Gemeinnützigkeit widerspräche. Wäre dem aber so, weswegen wird dann jahrelang der DAV, der anders als der VDSF aus seinen Gewässerpools massive Einnahmen erziehlt, als "anglernäher" wahrgenommen? Das erweckt den Verdacht, dass sich Anglerinteressen zuallererst auf die Bereitstellung kostengünstiger und unbürokratischer Angelmöglichkeiten konzentrieren. Dafür allerdings bräuchte man allerdings keine Verbände. Man könnte es etwa in der Form einer Genossenschaft organisieren, in der nur die "Anteilseigner" das Sagen haben, und nur über Bewirtschaftungsfragen gesprochen wird. 
Die vielfältigen Anliegen von Anglern würden dadurch allerdings verkürzt.
In den real existierenden gemeinnützigen Anglerverbänden sind in der Tat auf Bundesebene Landesverbände Mitglieder, in den Landesverbänden regionale und/ oder lokale Vereine und erst in diesen die einzelnen Angler. (Es gibt vereinzelte Durchbrechungen dieses Grundprinzips.) So sind beispielsweise auch politische Parteien organisiert und die meisten anderen auf Ehrenamtlichkeit beruhenden Organisationen.
Wird nun beklagt, dass es einen Gegensatz zwischen den Interessen "der Angler" und jenen der Verbände und Vereine gibt - der Angler will günstig angeln, die Vereine wollen "Profit" aus den Angelgewässern schlagen -, muss man sich natürlich fragen, woher das kommt. 
Spinnt man die These weiter, so wäre der Interessengegensatz zwischen Anglern und Vereinen am geringsten, wo die Gewässerbewirtschaftung in Vereinshand ist. Denn hier können die Angler vor Ort über die Mitgliederversammlung etwa auch darüber mitentscheiden, wie hoch die Kartenpreise für die Vereinsgewässer sind und welche Besatzpolitik gefahren wird. Diese Möglichkeit besteht bei zentraler Gewässerbewirtschaftung etwa auf Ebene von Landesverbänden nicht oder allenfalls mittelbar. 
Abgesehen davon gibt es natürlich noch andere vertretenswerte Interessen der Angler. Damit diese Gehör finden, schicken sie Delegierte "nach oben" auf die Bezirks-, Landes- und Bundesebene. Der Annahme zufolge müssen irgendwo auf diesem Weg die Anglerinteressen verloren gehen. Das könnte möglicherweise schon bei "Los" passieren, also bei der Mandatierung der Delegierten auf Vereinsebene. D.h. es wird kein Auftrag zu einem bestimmten Abstimmungsverhalten erteilt (vielleicht als Folge unterbliebener Meinungs- und Willensbildung) oder schlimmer noch, gar kein Delegierter entsandt. Das mangelnde Engagement an der lokalen Basis ist in vielfältiger Form im AB immer wieder angesprochen worden.
Können Anglerinteressen auch jenseits der Ebene lokaler Vereine "untergehen"? Die Gefahr besteht natürlich auch dort, wo auf den übergeordneten Ebenen auch die Interessen anderer Gruppierungen vertreten werden. Etwa bei den sogenannten Mischverbänden, die neben Anglern auch noch Berufsfischer als Mitglieder haben, wenn deren jeweilige Interessen gegenläufig sind. Angesichts mehrerer Landesverbände innerhalb des VDSF, die Mischverbände sind (Bayern, Hessen etwa), wäre es interessant zu untersuchen, ob und wie der Interessenausgleich dort funktioniert. Ich persönlich "fremdle" mit der Mischform, wäre da aber "ergebnisoffen". 
Nun mag man meinen, der eigentliche Gegensatz läge zwischen den Interessen der Angler und jenen der Anglerfunktionäre, denen es nur um "Macht & Kohle" gehe. Dazu ist zunächst zu sagen, dass es auch bei den Funktionären "so'ne und so'ne" gibt. Ich habe jedenfalls auch höchst uneigennützig Motivierte kennen und schätzen gelernt. Was "die anderen" betrifft: Wie kann man verhindern, dass diese ihre Interessen gegenüber den Interessen der Angler an der Basis durchsetzen? Es wäre zu wünschen, dass man Amtsträgern gegenüber grundsätzlich keine Blankovollmachten gibt, ihnen also keine Tätigkeitsfelder ohne Kontrolle überlässt. Jeder LV-Delegierte aus jedem LV ist Kontrolleur des Bundes-Präsidiums - und zwar immer! Er nimmt seine Aufgabe nicht wahr, wenn er die Kontrolle anderen Landesverbänden überlässt oder ungeprüft den Kurs des Bundespräsidiums übernimmt. Diese Kontrollfunktion kann in einem Verband allerdings nur dann ausgeübt werden, wenn das Prinzip der Nichteinmischung des Bundes in Angelenheiten der Landesverbände eingehalten wird, was etwa im VDSF leider mehrfach nicht geschehen ist.
Dort erleben wir derzeit etwas von dem, was wir uns in einem lebendigen demokratischen Verband wünschen: Nämlich dass ein verfehlter Kurs eines Präsidiums kontrolliert und hoffentlich korrigiert wird, durch die nicht nachlassenden Bemühungen der Initiativgruppe Pro DAFV. Was immer man dieser Gruppe auch hinsichtlich ihrer vermeintlichen oder echten Motive kritisch angemerkt hat, ihr Vorgehen ist jedenfalls erheblich demokratischer und transparenter als jenes des VDSF-Präsidiums.
Noch ein Wort zur direkten Verbandsdemokratie.  Die Annahme, das alles gut wäre, wenn über jede Frage alle direkt abstimmen könnten, ist ja hinsichtlich ihrer Realisierbarkeit und der Frage der besseren Ergebnisqualität noch in der Beweispflicht. Das Experiment der Piratenpartei ist sicher interessant und es wäre sogar noch interessanter, würde es auch bei ehrenamtlichen Verbandsstrukturen ausgetestet. Das geschieht aber frühestens nach der nächsten Bundestagswahl und dann voraussichtlich noch mit zeitlicher Verzögerung. Gleichwohl hat auch direkte Demokratie ihre Grenzen. Nicht jede Frage kann gut beantwortet werden, wenn ausschließlich die Gesamtheit von Einzelpersonen entscheidungsbefugt ist. Die Frage, der sich die organisierte Angelfischerei jedoch auch im Hinblick auf schwindende Mitgliederzahlen und sinkenden Jugendzugängen stellen sollte ist die, wie mehr und attraktivere Beteiligungsmöglichkeiten für Einzelne im Verbands- und Vereinsgeschehen geschaffen werden können. Bisher gibt es mehr als überreichlich Strukturen, die auf Abschottung der Etablierten ausgerichtet sind, etwa die ergebnisberichtsartige Informationspolitik, in denen Diskussions- und Meinungsbildungsprozesse, an denen sich möglichst viele beteiligen sollten, überhaupt nicht vorkommen. Das zu ändern setzt natürlich eine entsprechende Geisteshaltung voraus, die derzeit noch eher die Ausnahme ist. Aber es besteht ja Hoffnung, dass auch dort alsbald ein weniger autokratischer, liberalerer und hoffentlich auch diskussionsfreudigerer Geist einzieht.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Naja, zu den vielfach als "paradiesisch" beschriebenen brandenburgischen Verhältnissen äußere ich mich als betroffener Angler aus der Region mal lieber nicht.|uhoh:


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt.
> 
> In den alten Bundesländern haben die Angler seit jeher die Verbandsfunktionäre machen lassen. Was draus geworden ist, sieht man.
> 
> Die Hoffnung, dass sowas in den Neuen Bundesländern nach der Fusion nicht passieren wird, beruht schlicht darauf dass das eigene Erleben dieser unseligen Entwicklung bis vor einigen Jahren durch eine Mauer geschützt war.


 
Ich weiß ja, dass Du viele Jahre diese Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Aber trotzdem ist mir Deine Sichtweise etwas zu rückwärtsgewandt. Die Zukunft ist nicht die unabänderliche Summe vergangener Ereignisse, sondern das, was wir daraus machen. Wäre es nicht so, dann wäre wenig so sinnlos wie frühmorgens im AB über irgendetwas zu diskutieren. Eine Portion Optimismus kann, bei allem verständlichen Frust, nichts schaden.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Das erweckt den Verdacht, dass sich Anglerinteressen zuallererst auf die Bereitstellung kostengünstiger und unbürokratischer Angelmöglichkeiten konzentrieren.


Natürlich!
*Was sonst??*



> Spinnt man die These weiter, so wäre der Interessengegensatz zwischen Anglern und Vereinen am geringsten, wo die Gewässerbewirtschaftung in Vereinshand ist.


Vereinen und Verbänden gehört die Gewässerbewirtschaftung entzogen, das müssten Profis machen.
Ausserdem ist es so, dass  dort, wo Vereine/Verbände bewirtschaften, diese (fast) immer versuchen, alle anderen auszuschliessen..




> Dort erleben wir derzeit etwas von dem, was wir uns in einem lebendigen demokratischen Verband wünschen: Nämlich dass ein verfehlter Kurs eines Präsidiums kontrolliert und hoffentlich korrigiert wird, durch die nicht nachlassenden Bemühungen der Initiativgruppe Pro DAFV. *Was immer man dieser Gruppe auch hinsichtlich ihrer vermeintlichen oder echten Motive kritisch angemerkt hat, ihr Vorgehen ist jedenfalls erheblich demokratischer und transparenter als jenes des VDSF-Präsidiums*.


Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders!

Kein einziger Landesverband aus diesem wirren, unlegitimierten und inkompetenten Haufen "Pro DAFV" hat bei seinen Mitgliedern vorher nachgefragt, ob eine Teilnahme des  jeweiligen Landesverbandes an der Initiative erwünscht ist!

Die erarbeiteten Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag gehen schon juristisch nicht (immerhin haben sie es in der neuesten Form geschafft, jetzt ehrlicherweise und juristisch richtig den VDSF als übernehmenden Verein und nicht mehr als aufnehmenden zu bezeichnen).

*Die Grundfragen bleiben aber auch bei Pro DAFV genauso offen wie bei VDSF oder DAV:*
> Was bringt es dem einzelnen Angler, wenn der DAV in den VDSF gepresst wird?

> Warum dürfen weiterhin Landesverbände und Funktionäre, die über Jahre bewiesen haben, dass sies weder können noch wollen, an der Fusion genannten Übername des DAV in den VDSF weiterarbeiten (warum keine externen Leute, die das auch können?)??

> Warum wird nicht eine angelpolitische Grundlinie vereinbart, hinter der sich die Landesverbände dann versammeln können, was soll also so ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband bringen?

> Warum haben noch bis vor ganz kurzem noch alle Landesverbände, die jetzt dem wirren Haufen "Pro DAFV" beigetreten sind, in den jeweiligen Verbandsausschüssen und Hauptversammlungen einstimmig immer für ganz andere Dinge mitgestimmt als sie jetzt vertreten?



> Dazu ist zunächst zu sagen, dass es auch bei den Funktionären "so'ne und so'ne" gibt. Ich habe jedenfalls auch höchst uneigennützig Motivierte kennen und schätzen gelernt.


Ich bis jetzt leider nicht, nur so`ne - jedenfalls da, wo es was zu entscheiden gibt..
Deswegen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu jedoch meinste vollste Zustimmung:


> Die Frage, der sich die organisierte Angelfischerei jedoch auch im Hinblick auf schwindende Mitgliederzahlen und sinkenden Jugendzugängen stellen sollte ist die, wie mehr und attraktivere Beteiligungsmöglichkeiten für Einzelne im Verbands- und Vereinsgeschehen geschaffen werden können. Bisher gibt es mehr als überreichlich Strukturen, die auf Abschottung der Etablierten ausgerichtet sind, etwa die ergebnisberichtsartige Informationspolitik, in denen Diskussions- und Meinungsbildungsprozesse, an denen sich möglichst viele beteiligen sollten, überhaupt nicht vorkommen. *Das zu ändern setzt natürlich eine entsprechende Geisteshaltung voraus, die derzeit noch eher die Ausnahme ist*


Was aber wiederum beweist, dass Verbände, Verbandsfunktionäre und Vereine (bei denen mit lobenswerten Ausnahmen) nicht in der Lage oder willens sind, das zu ändern. Sie hätten das schon vor Jahren beginnen können..



> Aber es besteht ja Hoffnung, dass auch dort alsbald ein weniger autokratischer, liberalerer und hoffentlich auch diskussionsfreudigerer Geist einzieht.


Woher soll diese Hoffnung kommen?

Weil jetzt auch vom DAV alles aufgegeben wurde an angelpolitischen Grundsätzen und Punkten und alles dem wirren und unlegitimierten Haufen "Pro DAFV" überlassen wird??

In dem ja Verbände und  Funktionäre tätig sind, die sich scheinbar einen Dreck drum scheren, was sie erst vor kurzem bei ihren jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen und Verbandsausschüssen selber mitbeschlossen haben!!!!

Sehr "vertrauenswürdig".......

Genauso vielsagend und "vertrauenswürdig" ist es, wenn eine Präsidentschaftskandidatin von der Initiative ins Spiel gebracht wird, die bisher vor allem durch ihre Nähe zum real existierenden VDSF-Präsidium aufgefallen ist - ein Schalk, wer Böses dabei denkt??..... 

Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren - aber das sind jetzt die gleichen Leute und Verbände, die das Ganze in den Dreck gefahren haben, da sehe ich keinerlei Hoffnung......

*Scheixxe beseitigt man nicht, in dem man nur drin rumstochert wie die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre.

Man spülts weg.................*


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, dass Du viele Jahre diese Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Aber trotzdem ist mir Deine Sichtweise etwas zu rückwärtsgewandt. Die Zukunft ist nicht die unabänderliche Summe vergangener Ereignisse, sondern das, was wir daraus machen. Wäre es nicht so, dann wäre wenig so sinnlos wie frühmorgens im AB über irgendetwas zu diskutieren. Eine Portion Optimismus kann, bei allem verständlichen Frust, nichts schaden.#6



Nun, ich bin im Grunde ein sehr optimistischer Mensch. 

Allerdings über ich mich nicht in blindem, hoffendem Optimismus, sondern möchte dafür konkrete Anhaltspunkte haben. Dazu vergleiche ich die Gegenwart mit der Vergangenheit und ziehe daraus Schlüsse auf die Zukunft. 

Eigentlich ein völlig normaler Vorgang.

Das Problem ist, dass bei diesem Vergleich keinerlei Anlass erkannt werden kann, optimistisch in die Zukunft zu blicken.

Das Verbandswesen hat sich - nicht nur in der Angelfischerei - überwiegend bis vollständig von der Basis entfernt und existiert im Grunde nur noch zum Zweck der Selbsterhaltung. 

Alles, was diesen Selbsterhalt gefährdet oder erschwert, wird nach Möglicheit verdrängt oder aufgegeben. 

Verbände sitzen zwischen Gesetzgebern und der Basis. Sie müssten die Wünsche der Basis beim Gesetzgeber vertreten. Das aber ist sehr mühsam und sicher auch manchmal heikel.
Und hier geht man zumeist den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, und das ist nunmal der von Seiten der Basis. 

Darüber zu streiten, ob die Lethargie der Basis daran einen größeren Anteil hat, als das Unverständnis des Begriffes "Ehrenamt" für die Funktionärsarbeit, ist müßig.

Ich kann da nur von meiner Warte aus werten. Und das bedeutet, dass wenn ich ein Ehrenamt annehme, ich mich voll und ganz in den Dienst derer stelle, die mir dieses Amt übertragen und deren ureigenen Interessen ich zu vertreten habe.

Alles andere ist charakterlos und Ehrenrührig.

Und genau das ist der größte Teil der Verbandsfunktionäre. 


Und aus der Summe dieser Erkenntnisse, kann ich keinerlei optimistische Perspektive erkennen.

Und so wird es auch keine positive Veränderung von innen heraus geben, weil die Masse der Funktionäre jeden Ansatz zur Änderung im Keim ersticken.

Es ist wie ein Geschwür, das ab einer gewissen Größe auch nicht von innen heraus ausheilt, sondern herausgeschnitten werden muss.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist wie ein Geschwür, das ab einer gewissen Größe auch nicht von innen heraus ausheilt, sondern herausgeschnitten werden muss.


 
Herausgeschnitten? Aus was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Herausgeschnitten? Aus was?


Stimmt, hat Ralle falsch formuliert.
Komplett beseitigen wäre wohl die bessere Wortwahl als herausschneiden......

Siehe auch:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher soll diese Hoffnung kommen?
> 
> Weil jetzt auch vom DAV alles aufgegeben wurde an angelpolitischen Grundsätzen und Punkten und alles dem wirren und unlegitimierten Haufen "Pro DAFV" überlassen wird??
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Heute morgen scheinen ja Chirurgie und Hygienetechnik sehr beliebt zu sein. Ich frage nach, weil ich gerne wüßte, wer das denn sein soll, der die Geschwüre herausschneidet und die Toilettenspülung betätigt. Im Übrigen, wenn es so einfach wäre und in einem "Rutsch" erledigt, dann wäre es schon längst passiert.

Die Kritik an den Initiativ-Verbänden, sie hätten ihre Basis nicht befragt, bevor sie initiativ geworden sind, halte ich für nicht berechtigt. Die Initiative fordert die Beibehaltung des Kurses Fusion 2012, wie er von der JHV mit den Mandaten aller LV beschlossen wurde. Sie zielt darauf ab, das Präsidium des VDSF, das hiervon abweichen will, zu kontrollieren und zu korrigieren. Wenn LV, bevor sie ihre satzungsmäßige Aufgabe der Kontrolle des Präsidiums (als Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses) wahrnehmen, jedesmal eine Mitgliederbefragung durchführen müssten, würde das zu nichts anderem führen als zur Schwächung des Verbandsausschusses und zu einer fast absolutistischen Machtausweitung des Präsidiums. Wer kann das wollen!?!

Nein, die Initiative ist in der Entwicklungsgeschichte des VDSF schon ein besonderes Phänomen, nicht zuletzt weil diese Opposition gegen das Präsidium offen und öffentlich agiert. Dass die Zahl der Initiativverbände gegen das Präsidium von Monat zu Monat wächst, spricht dafür, dass immer mehr Gliederungen dafür einzutreten bereit sind, dass getroffene Beschlüsse und Verabredungen auch eingehalten und umgesetzt werden müssen. Viel zu lange hat man die Säumnisse des Präsidiums stillschweigend toleriert, vielleicht aus falsch verstandener Loyalität. Jetzt, da der Interessengegensatz zwischen DAV und VDSF auch durch die jahrelangen Verhandlungen weitgehend aufgehoben ist, besteht für eine solche Grabenkampfmentalität kein Bedarf mehr.
Die Initiative gibt jedenfalls den "Antipräsidialen" die Möglichkeit, sich zu artikulieren und neue Mehrheiten zu organisieren, die der Verband angesichts des schadenstiftenden Scheiterns des Präsidiums dringend braucht. Dafür gebührt der Initiative Anerkennung.


----------



## ivo (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Ich finde deine positive Sichtweise einer im Grunde negativen Sache bewundernswert. Ich hab es schon einmal geschrieben, man geht keine Ehe ein ohne vorher die Rahmenbedingungen zu klären. Auch keine Zweckehe. Bei der Übernahme wird aber gerade das gemacht. Der Krach ist also vorprogrammiert und Gewinner und Verlierer dürften auch schon feststehen...

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 3 Haupt-LV des DAV, die jetzt schon zeigen das sie auch unterschiedliche Interessen und Sichtweisen haben da als Gewinner von Platz gehen werden. ...



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> In den real existierenden gemeinnützigen Anglerverbänden sind in der Tat auf Bundesebene Landesverbände Mitglieder, in den Landesverbänden regionale und/ oder lokale Vereine und erst in diesen die einzelnen Angler. (Es gibt vereinzelte Durchbrechungen dieses Grundprinzips.) So sind beispielsweise auch politische Parteien organisiert und die meisten anderen auf Ehrenamtlichkeit beruhenden Organisationen.
> Wird nun beklagt, dass es einen Gegensatz zwischen den Interessen "der Angler" und jenen der Verbände und Vereine gibt - der Angler will günstig angeln, die Vereine wollen "Profit" aus den Angelgewässern schlagen -, muss man sich natürlich fragen, woher das kommt.
> Spinnt man die These weiter, so wäre der Interessengegensatz zwischen Anglern und Vereinen am geringsten, wo die Gewässerbewirtschaftung in Vereinshand ist. Denn hier können die Angler vor Ort über die Mitgliederversammlung etwa auch darüber mitentscheiden, wie hoch die Kartenpreise für die Vereinsgewässer sind und welche Besatzpolitik gefahren wird. Diese Möglichkeit besteht bei zentraler Gewässerbewirtschaftung etwa auf Ebene von Landesverbänden nicht oder allenfalls mittelbar.
> Abgesehen davon gibt es natürlich noch andere vertretenswerte Interessen der Angler. Damit diese Gehör finden, schicken sie Delegierte "nach oben" auf die Bezirks-, Landes- und Bundesebene. Der Annahme zufolge müssen irgendwo auf diesem Weg die Anglerinteressen verloren gehen. Das könnte möglicherweise schon bei "Los" passieren, also bei der Mandatierung der Delegierten auf Vereinsebene. D.h. es wird kein Auftrag zu einem bestimmten Abstimmungsverhalten erteilt (vielleicht als Folge unterbliebener Meinungs- und Willensbildung) oder schlimmer noch, gar kein Delegierter entsandt.


Nun, Aufträge werden nicht erteilt, ist man dann als Delegierter gegen eine Sache bekommt man von dem einem oder anderen schon mal zu hören, dass man nicht im Sinne der eigenen Mitgliederversammlung gestimmt hat. Nur leider hat die ja nun mal keine Inhalte festgelegt. Da man bei solchen Dingen meistens gegen das Präsidium stimmt ist man ein Ketzer.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das mangelnde Engagement an der lokalen Basis ist in vielfältiger Form im AB immer wieder angesprochen worden.
> Können Anglerinteressen auch jenseits der Ebene lokaler Vereine "untergehen"? Die Gefahr besteht natürlich auch dort, wo auf den übergeordneten Ebenen auch die Interessen anderer Gruppierungen vertreten werden. Etwa bei den sogenannten Mischverbänden, die neben Anglern auch noch Berufsfischer als Mitglieder haben, wenn deren jeweilige Interessen gegenläufig sind. Angesichts mehrerer Landesverbände innerhalb des VDSF, die Mischverbände sind (Bayern, Hessen etwa), wäre es interessant zu untersuchen, ob und wie der Interessenausgleich dort funktioniert. Ich persönlich "fremdle" mit der Mischform, wäre da aber "ergebnisoffen".


Fischer und Angler haben nicht nur gemeinsame Interessen...
Besser sind getrennte "Häuser".



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nun mag man meinen, der eigentliche Gegensatz läge zwischen den Interessen der Angler und jenen der Anglerfunktionäre, denen es nur um "Macht & Kohle" gehe. Dazu ist zunächst zu sagen, dass es auch bei den Funktionären "so'ne und so'ne" gibt. Ich habe jedenfalls auch höchst uneigennützig Motivierte kennen und schätzen gelernt. Was "die anderen" betrifft: Wie kann man verhindern, dass diese ihre Interessen gegenüber den Interessen der Angler an der Basis durchsetzen? Es wäre zu wünschen, dass man Amtsträgern gegenüber grundsätzlich keine Blankovollmachten gibt, ihnen also keine Tätigkeitsfelder ohne Kontrolle überlässt. Jeder LV-Delegierte aus jedem LV ist Kontrolleur des Bundes-Präsidiums - und zwar immer! Er nimmt seine Aufgabe nicht wahr, wenn er die Kontrolle anderen Landesverbänden überlässt oder ungeprüft den Kurs des Bundespräsidiums übernimmt. Diese Kontrollfunktion kann in einem Verband allerdings nur dann ausgeübt werden, wenn das Prinzip der Nichteinmischung des Bundes in Angelenheiten der Landesverbände eingehalten wird, was etwa im VDSF leider mehrfach nicht geschehen ist.


Kontrollieren kann man auch nur denn, der sich kontrollieren lässt. Ich kenne da ein Präsidium eines LV das diese Kontrolle rundweg ablehnt. Was soll man da machen? 



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dort erleben wir derzeit etwas von dem, was wir uns in einem lebendigen demokratischen Verband wünschen: Nämlich dass ein verfehlter Kurs eines Präsidiums kontrolliert und hoffentlich korrigiert wird, durch die nicht nachlassenden Bemühungen der Initiativgruppe Pro DAFV. Was immer man dieser Gruppe auch hinsichtlich ihrer vermeintlichen oder echten Motive kritisch angemerkt hat, ihr Vorgehen ist jedenfalls erheblich demokratischer und transparenter als jenes des VDSF-Präsidiums.


Leider fehlt es dem ein oder anderen an der Legitimierung  dieser Gruppe beizutreten. Ich kann mich irgendwie so gar nicht erinnern meinen Präsidenten auf der JHV einen entsprechenden Auftrag erteilt zu haben.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Noch ein Wort zur direkten Verbandsdemokratie.  Die Annahme, das alles gut wäre, wenn über jede Frage alle direkt abstimmen könnten, ist ja hinsichtlich ihrer Realisierbarkeit und der Frage der besseren Ergebnisqualität noch in der Beweispflicht. Das Experiment der Piratenpartei ist sicher interessant und es wäre sogar noch interessanter, würde es auch bei ehrenamtlichen Verbandsstrukturen ausgetestet. Das geschieht aber frühestens nach der nächsten Bundestagswahl und dann voraussichtlich noch mit zeitlicher Verzögerung. Gleichwohl hat auch direkte Demokratie ihre Grenzen. Nicht jede Frage kann gut beantwortet werden, wenn ausschließlich die Gesamtheit von Einzelpersonen entscheidungsbefugt ist. Die Frage, der sich die organisierte Angelfischerei jedoch auch im Hinblick auf schwindende Mitgliederzahlen und sinkenden Jugendzugängen stellen sollte ist die, wie mehr und attraktivere Beteiligungsmöglichkeiten für Einzelne im Verbands- und Vereinsgeschehen geschaffen werden können. Bisher gibt es mehr als überreichlich Strukturen, die auf Abschottung der Etablierten ausgerichtet sind, etwa die ergebnisberichtsartige Informationspolitik, in denen Diskussions- und Meinungsbildungsprozesse, an denen sich möglichst viele beteiligen sollten, überhaupt nicht vorkommen. Das zu ändern setzt natürlich eine entsprechende Geisteshaltung voraus, die derzeit noch eher die Ausnahme ist. Aber es besteht ja Hoffnung, dass auch dort alsbald ein weniger autokratischer, liberalerer und hoffentlich auch diskussionsfreudigerer Geist einzieht.


Wer soll den den Geist besitzen? Ich kann mich da noch an den Spruch mit der "richtigen" Versammlungsleitung erinnern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Jetzt, da der Interessengegensatz zwischen DAV und VDSF auch durch die jahrelangen Verhandlungen weitgehend aufgehoben ist,


Von was träumst Du denn?

Der Interessengegensatz ist nach wie vor da, wird nur totgeschwiegen, um den DAV in den VDSF pressen zu können...

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242803 



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Unterschiede in der Philosophie....*
> Im Grundsatz ist es die Auseinandersetzung zwischen den Kräften die meinen, dass nur ein möglichst streng reguliertes Angeln das Angeln überhaupt weiterhin in Deutschland ermöglichen wird.
> 
> Und es gibt diejenigen die meinen, Angeln müsse auch in Deutschland wieder – im Rahmen geltenden Bundesrechtes – möglichst freizügig möglich sein.
> ...



Und ich verstehe da die DAV-Landesverbände nicht, die das mit sich machen lassen.

*Sie sind im zukünftigen Verband in der Minderheit, die von Bernd Mikulin immer vertretenen angelpolitischen Grundsätze werden aber vorher nirgends festgeschrieben!!!*

*So dass nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF logischerweise die VDSF-Richtlinien weitergelten und nicht das, was der DAV unter Bernd Mikulin angelpolitisch  vertrat..*

Nochmal Bananen und blühende Landschaften für leere Versprechen - jetzt halt für die Angler 
;-(((

Und wenn die DAV-Landesverbände das nicht begreifen, dass man dem VDSF/DAFV/Initiative nicht trauen kann, wenn nicht alles eindeutig festgeschrieben ist, dann ists halt so..

Alle die, die jetzt noch im Tiefschlaf sind oder ihren Verbänden/Funktionären vertrauen, werden da ein bitteres Erwachen bekommen, das wage ich zu prophezeien....


----------



## ksmichel (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Danke an Brotfisch für die Informationen und den anderen für die Einordnung.

Zur Diskussion habe ich noch einige Anmerkungen:

Thema "Anglerinteressen":
Was wirklich das Interesse der Angler ist, ist schwer zu sagen, weil eben die meisten Angler einfach passiv sind und sich nicht äußern. Man müsste dazu vielleicht naheliegende und zukunftsichernde Ziele sammeln. 

*einige naheliegende Ziele:* 

Thomas formuliert, dass die meisten Individualfischer wohl vom Verband erwarten, dass er für gute Bedingungen für Hobbyfischer sorgen soll. Also unkompliziert fischen. Den Rest sollen Profis machen, etwa den Besatz. 
Ralle und Thomas finden die Sportfischerprüfung sinnlos, andere im Board streiten dafür. 
Einige Angler wollen ihr Gewässer möglichst für sich allein, andere favorisieren Gewässerpools.
*Einige zukunftsichernde Ziele:*

Ausgleich zwischen extremen Interessen von Naturschützern und Nutzerinteressen von Angelfischern
Mehr Nachwuch vs. "bessere Angler-Qualität"
Beseitigung von Hemmnissen, die durch die partikulare Struktur der Angelfischerei in Deutschland bedingt sind vs. Erhalt regional bewährter Praktiken
Keine weitere Reduzierung von Angelstellen (etwa: Hafengebiete) vs. übergeordnete Interessen der Allgemeinheit

Bitte jetzt nicht auf einzelne Punkte der Liste eingehen - sie sind nur Beispiele, die zeigen sollen: Zu jedem Ziel lässt sich meist ein "Gegen-Ziel" formulieren, oft sogar aus der Anglerschaft selbst. Jeder glaubt, den einzig richtigen Weg zu kennen. Was ich nach dieser länglichen Einleitung sagen will: Wer versucht, Anglerinteressen zu vertreten, tritt dabei in vielen Fällen auch gleichzeitig gegen das Anglerinteresse anderer ein. Es lässt sich häufig nicht so einfach unipolar runterbrechen, was DAS Interesse der Angler ist. In vielen Fällen erleben wir sogar hier im Board, dass es mehrere Ansichten zu einem Thema gibt und eben keine gemeinsame.  

Daraus folgt:
Es ist kaum möglich, DIE berechtigen Anglerinteressen zu vertreten, sondern nur die Interessen einiger. Das gilt zwangsläufig für Delegierte im Verein, im Verband oder sonstwo. Sie können immer nur eine Mehrheitsmeinung transportieren. Und die Unterlegenen sind selten faire Verlierer und treten nach (oder aus).

*Imperatives Mandat:*
Wer ganz schlau sein will und "seinem" Delegierten ein imperatives Mandat gibt, das den Delegierten in seinem Handeln an die Beschlüsse seiner Mitgliederversammlung bindet, der hat nichts gewonnen. Denn so ein Delegierter hinge sozusagen in der Luft bei Abstimmungen in übergeordneten Gremien, für die er kein Meinungsbild seiner Mitglieder hat. In einer anderen von mir erlebten Verbandsdiskussion wurde dies schlüssiger als ich es hier bringen kann herausgeschält und der "ferngesteuerte Delegierte" war danach auch nicht mehr gewollt.

*Mehr Basisbeteiligung*
Absolut Mangelware bleiben zwei mehrfach schon genannte Punkte: Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, sprich die Mitglieder "mitzunehmen" und die Abfrage der Meinungen auf breiterer Front als bloß beim Vereinsstammtisch. Etwa durch Online-Befragungen.

*Länderfusionen*
Brotfisch hat schon klar formuliert, dass bei einer Fusion nicht nur die Bundesverbände verschmelzen müssten, sondern auch die Landesverbände. Dies erscheint mir logisch, ist doch die Fischerei in der Regel durch die föderale Struktur der Bundesrepublik sowieso Ländersache. 
Ich bin als einfacher Angler nicht so tief im Thema, aber ich denke, dass die eigentlichen Regeln fürs Angeln eben auch auf Landesebene gemacht werden, und dort mit mehreren Verbänden aufzutreten, klingt nicht sehr produktiv. 
Wenn aber keine Fusion auf Landesebene denkbar wäre, dann vielleicht ein Runder Tisch, der sich abstimmt und gemeinsam auftritt. Diesen gibt es beispielsweise beim Amateurfunk. Darin werden gegenüber Behörden auch Minderheiten-Meinungen berücksichtigt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit einem solchen Modell etwas Druck vom Kessel nehmen könnte, wenn die Mitspieler gutwillig wären. Es scheint aber wohl nicht so zu sein.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch ist, aber bei dem Wind heute will ich gar nicht angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Wenn aber keine Fusion auf Landesebene denkbar wäre, dann vielleicht ein Runder Tisch, der sich abstimmt und gemeinsam auftritt.


Vorgeschlagen hatten wir das schon lange, dass man auch ohne Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF gegenüber dem Bund und Europa eine gemeinsame Linie  über einen gemeinsamen Ausschuss vertreten könnte - nur müsste es die eben erstmal geben, die gemeinsame Linie ....

Dazu brauchts dann Kompetenz und guten Willen, Anstand und Intelligenz.

Das alles sehe ich persönlich aber weder bei VDSF noch DAV, weder in Bundes- noch Landesverbänden..

Sonst gäbs das ganze unwürdige Gezerrre um Macht, Kohle, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten nicht schon seit Jahren..



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> *Was sonst??*
> Naja, zum Beispiel Qualität der Angelgewässer.....
> 
> ...


 
Aber es wird mit Sicherheit bald auch personelle Veränderungen geben. Und die werden die Chance bieten, dass sich auch etwas in der Grundeinstellung, sozusagen in der "Unternehmenskultur", ändert. Was heißt Chance? Das wird zwangsläufig passieren, wie ein "biologisches Gesetz". Es kann doch nicht darum gehen, die vermeintliche Unmöglichkeit von Änderungen zu bejammern, sondern es muss darum gehen, die bereits in vollem Gange begriffenen Änderungsprozesse mitzugestalten und mit in die richtige Richtung zu lenken.


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich finde deine positive Sichtweise einer im Grunde negativen Sache bewundernswert. Ich hab es schon einmal geschrieben, man geht keine Ehe ein ohne vorher die Rahmenbedingungen zu klären. Auch keine Zweckehe. Bei der Übernahme wird aber gerade das gemacht. Der Krach ist also vorprogrammiert und Gewinner und Verlierer dürften auch schon feststehen...
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 3 Haupt-LV des DAV, die jetzt schon zeigen das sie auch unterschiedliche Interessen und Sichtweisen haben da als Gewinner von Platz gehen werden. ...
> 
> ...


 
Ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen, will ich gar nicht widersprechen. Es gibt auch auf den unteren Ebenen sicher undemokratische Verhaltensweisen, Ausgrenzungen usw usf. Das wird man mit keinem Gesetz oder dem Festschreiben von Prinzipien ändern, sondern nur, indem man diese Mängel vor Ort offen anspricht und zur Diskussion stellt. Ich kenne auch Vereine, in denen es so oder ähnlich zugeht, wie Du es beschreibst. Einem solchen Verein würde ich nie beitreten und anderen auch aktiv davon abraten. Der Fisch, sagt man, stinkt vom Kopf. Aber eben nicht nur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Naja, zum Beispiel Qualität der Angelgewässer.....


Ich will auch als Autofahrer gute Straßen, darauf habe ich sowenig Einfluss wie als Angler auf den Zustand der Gewässer.

Das ist nunmal Sache der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler..



> Entscheidend ist doch, was die Jahreshauptversammlung gesagt hat - und davon weicht nicht die Initiative, sondern das VDSF-Präsidium ab.


Hier im Thread gehts aber nicht um den VDSF, sondern um die DAV-Landesverbände, die sich da der Initiative angeschlossen haben.

Die haben Beschlüsse auf der DAV-HV gefasst, die anders lauten als das was die Inititiative fordert (z. B. gesicherte Mitgliedschaft EAF). Trotz dieser einstimmigen, anderslautenden HV-Beschlüsse haben sich Sachsen und Brandenburg der Initiative angeschlossen - wie nennst Du das dann??..



> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich die mögliche Kandidatin einseitig zugunsten eines der beiden Verbände ausgesprochen hätte. Oder dass seitens des DAV Kritik an ihrem fischereipolitischen Engagement geübt worden wäre


Sie ist Ehrenmitglied in einem VDSF-Landesverband (S-H) - das reicht schon dicke, damit Angler mißtrauisch sein müssen..



> Es kann doch nicht darum gehen, die vermeintliche Unmöglichkeit von Änderungen zu bejammern, sondern es muss darum gehen, die bereits in vollem Gange begriffenen Änderungsprozesse mitzugestalten und mit in die richtige Richtung zu lenken.


Ich sehe diese Chance nicht mehr...

Jedenfalls nicht solange weiter nur von allen Seiten gemauschelt wird, keine Informationen kommen, von oben nach unten durchgedrückt wird, keine angelpolitischen Grundsätze feststehen - und vor allem nicht, solange genau die Leute und Verbände, die das bisher glorreich ALLES verbockt haben, weiterhin das Sagen haben - Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV.

Sollte ein Verband unter den jetzigen Bedingungen mit den jetzigen Akteuren kommen, kann es als Angler nur noch drum gehen, diesen dann zu zerschlagen ocder soweit als möglich auch der Politik und der gesellschaft aufzuzeigen, dass dieser Verband nicht die Interessen der Angler, sondern nur der Bewirtschafter vertritt..

Dass nur eine Minderheit überhaupt in den Vebränden organisiert ist, diese Zahlen wegen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschafte nzudem geschönt sind.
Dass dieser Verband KEINERLEI Recht hat, für oder im Namen der Angler zu sprechen, sondern nur im Namen der Bewirtschafter..

Nicht ein Verband, nicht ein Funktionär hat bisher im Gezerre um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF nur einmal die Interessen der Angler berücksichtigt - und das wird auch weiterhin nicht passieren.

Das würdelose Gezerre um Posten, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten wird dagegen weitergehen...



> Einem solchen Verein würde ich nie beitreten und anderen auch aktiv davon abraten. Der Fisch, sagt man, stinkt vom Kopf. Aber eben nicht nur.


Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht..
Kein vernünftiger Angler würde einem in einem Verband organisierten Verein beitreten, wenn er es nicht müsste, um an ein Gewässer zu kommen.

Und genau diese Macht wird von den Verbänden mißbraucht........


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



ksmichel schrieb:


> Danke an Brotfisch für die Informationen und den anderen für die Einordnung.
> 
> Zur Diskussion habe ich noch einige Anmerkungen:
> 
> ...


 
Danke, ksmichel, für den in vieler Hinsicht bedenkenswerten Beitrag. 
Zum "imperativen Mandat" möchte ich ergänzen, dass die vorhandenen Defizite bei der Rechenschaftspflicht und bei der Kontrolle der Gremien (etwa durch die Jahreshauptversammlung) nur teilweise löst. Gäbe es dabei aber demokratische Fortschritte, würde das ein imperatives Mandat der Delegierten bei den übergeordneten Verbänden entbehrlicher machen.

Was den Fusionsdruck in den Ländern betrifft, so besteht dieser nicht allein wegen der Landespolitik und wegen des Landesfischereirechts. Sondern auch wegen des Bundesverbandes, der unterhalb des Präsidiums ja durch Gremien bestimmt wird, die von den Landesverbänden "bestückt" werden. Wie sollen denn Verbandsausschuss und JHV funktionieren, wenn in einem Bundesland ein LV existiert, im nächsten vielleicht zwei oder drei? Wie ist das Stimmgewicht und wie die Stimmverteilung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Danke, ksmichel, für den in vieler Hinsicht bedenkenswerten Beitrag.
> Zum "imperativen Mandat" möchte ich ergänzen, dass die vorhandenen Defizite bei der Rechenschaftspflicht und bei der Kontrolle der Gremien (etwa durch die Jahreshauptversammlung) nur teilweise löst. Gäbe es dabei aber demokratische Fortschritte, würde das ein imperatives Mandat der Delegierten bei den übergeordneten Verbänden entbehrlicher machen.
> 
> Was den Fusionsdruck in den Ländern betrifft, so besteht dieser nicht allein wegen der Landespolitik und wegen des Landesfischereirechts. Sondern auch wegen des Bundesverbandes, der unterhalb des Präsidiums ja durch Gremien bestimmt wird, die von den Landesverbänden "bestückt" werden. Wie sollen denn Verbandsausschuss und JHV funktionieren, wenn in einem Bundesland ein LV existiert, im nächsten vielleicht zwei oder drei? Wie ist das Stimmgewicht und wie die Stimmverteilung?



Nochmal:
Diese Verbände reformieren zu können mit den Leuten, die das ja alles verbockt haben ist ein reines Wunschdenken.

Ich glaube nicht mehr dran..

Man muss daher dran arbeiten, die zu zeschlagen.

Ansonsten geht das Angeln in Deutschland vollends den Bach runter..

Siehe auch meine Antworten auf Dein Posting:



> > Naja, zum Beispiel Qualität der Angelgewässer.....
> 
> 
> Ich will auch als Autofahrer gute Straßen, darauf habe ich sowenig Einfluss wie als Angler auf den Zustand der Gewässer.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

*Es gibt doch nach all dem, was diese Verbände und Funktionäre verbockt haben, keinerlei Grund mehr, denen auch nur ansatzweise ein Stück zu trauen..

Da ist nicht ein Verband, nicht ein Funktionär, dem ich nur ansatzweise zutrauen würde, irgendwas für Angler positives erreichen zu wollen oder zu können..​*


----------



## antonio (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

zitat: "Denn hier können die Angler vor Ort über die Mitgliederversammlung etwa auch darüber mitentscheiden, wie hoch die Kartenpreise für die Vereinsgewässer sind und welche Besatzpolitik gefahren wird. Diese Möglichkeit besteht bei zentraler Gewässerbewirtschaftung etwa auf Ebene von Landesverbänden nicht oder allenfalls mittelbar"

diese möglichkeit ist sehr eingeschränkt.
die vereine unterliegen bezüglich ihrer preise(beitrag, karten) bei eigenen pachtgewässern, auch dem zwang mindestens das zu nehmen, was sie an kosten haben.
da kann nicht die mv entscheiden wie sie will.
und wenn ein verein nun mal ein teures gewässer hat, kann er keine günstigen beiträge oder kartenpreise nehmen.
bei den verbandspools bekommt man es schon leichter hin mit günstigen preisen, da sich aus der großen anzahl der gewässer(teure und preiswerte),
besser eine kalkulation zu gunsten der angler machen läßt.
die anderen vorteile der großen pools jetzt mal außer acht gelassen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Zum Thema Pools gibts schon Threads..


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will auch als Autofahrer gute Straßen, darauf habe ich sowenig Einfluss wie als Angler auf den Zustand der Gewässer.
> Du kannst Parteien wählen, die für Straßenausbau und -verbesserung eintreten und dafür Geld zur Verfügung stellen oder Du kannst Parteien wählen, die gegen Individualstraßenverkehr sind und die Pisten verlottern lassen. Du hast als Autofahrer, wenn Du wählen gehst, sehr wohl Einfluss - und den kannst Du sogar noch erhöhen, wenn Du Dich aktiv beim ADAC oder AvD und was es sonst noch so gibt, einbringst. Und das gilt für Angler in Bezug auf den Zustand der Gewässer genauso.
> Das ist nunmal Sache der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler..
> 
> ...


 
Für mich geht es darum, durch mehr Demokratie in der organisierten Angelfischerei mehr Transparenz in die ganze Geschichte zu bekommen. Aber da sind wir an einem Punkt, an dem wir bereits zweimal waren: geht Evolution oder braucht es Revolution. Diejenigen, die Revolution wollen, brauchen auf jeden Fall Aktion.


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pools gibts schon Threads..


 
Gut, dass Du darauf hingewiesen hast. Sonst hätte ich antonio glatt antworten müssen, dass die von ihm beschriebene Mischkalkulation bei Pools nicht nur bedeutet, dass teure Gewässer billig angeboten werden, sondern auch, dass die Masse der billigen Gewässer nur zu überteuerten Kartenpreisen zugänglich werden, weil sonst die Rechnung nicht aufgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Du kannst Parteien wählen,


Wenn der DAV erst in den VDSF gepresst wurde, gibts eben keinerlei (Aus)Wahl mehr..
Nicht mal die aus Pest oder Cholera, wie bei den jetzt wenigstens noch zwei Dachverbänden..



> Naja, Ehrenmitglied im SH-VDSF ist ja nicht gerade Organisierte Kriminalität


Erklär mir bitte den Unterschied bzw. was Du meinst.... ;-))))))
Für Angler sind Verbände jedenfalls gefährlicher als die Mafia - der gehts ja nicht ums Angeln...



> im Namen der in ihm organisierten Mitglieder



Mitglieder sind aber eben nicht die Angler, im Bundesverband sinds die Landesverbände, in diesen die Vereine. 
Da können Angler drin sein, müssen es aber nicht  zum bewirtschaften   - und nur darum gehts ja den Verbänden..

Sonst würden sie ja nicht so anglerfeindlich handeln wie bekannt..



> In den Vereinen gibt es viele, für die Angeln nur am Rande wichtig ist


Das ist das Problem für "Angel"vereine, aus denen dann die "Angel"funktionäre und die "Angel"verbände gewählt/bestimmt werden:
Das es eben nicht um Angler geht, hast Du also gut erkannt..



> Aber da sind wir an einem Punkt, an dem wir bereits zweimal waren: geht Evolution oder braucht es Revolution. Diejenigen, die Revolution wollen, brauchen auf jeden Fall Aktion.


Weder das eine noch das andere wird kommen, da sich das die Angler gefallen lassen...
Bzw. wie jetzt schon immer mehr absehbar, ihr Hobby soweit möglich ins Ausland/auf den Urlaub  verlegen oder dann mal ganz aufgeben..

Siehe Mitgliederzahlen der Verbände..
Das waren in beiden Verbänden mal über ne Million, sind jetzt noch grade über 800.000 (offiziell, real wegen der vielen Mehrfachmitgliedschaften gerade in VDSF-Vereinen wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr ne halbe Million...)

Wer will schon freiwillig zu so einem verotteten Haufen gehören??
Wenn er es nicht muss, um an ein Gewässer zu kommen....?
Und wie viele wissen nicht mal, dass ihr Verein in einem Verband ist??

Sollte also ein gemeinsamer Verband ohne Alternative unter den jetzigen Vorzeichen mit den jetzigen Akteuren kommen, kanns also eigentlich nur noch drum gehen, den zu zerschlagen oder ihn so weit als möglich in seiner Lächerlichkeit öffentlich zu machen. 

Und ihm soweit als möglich die finanzielle Basis zu entziehen und in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft klarzumachen, dass dieser Verband eben nicht für die (Mehrzahl der) Angler sprechen kann, sondern nur für die in ihm organisierte Minderheit der Gewässerbewirtschafter,..


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du darauf hingewiesen hast. Sonst hätte ich antonio glatt antworten müssen, dass die von ihm beschriebene Mischkalkulation bei Pools nicht nur bedeutet, dass teure Gewässer billig angeboten werden, sondern auch, dass die Masse der billigen Gewässer nur zu überteuerten Kartenpreisen zugänglich werden, weil sonst die Rechnung nicht aufgeht.



Wenn das nicht der verkehrte Trööt wäre, müsste ich noch anfügen, dass  genau das einer der wichtigsten Gründe *für *den Erhalt der Gewässerpools ist!
Alles andere ist die absurde Gewässerverteilung nach gesellschaftlichen Klassen = mehr Geld - besseres Fischwasser und aus meiner Sicht absolut unsozial und dem Gemeinschaftsdenken der Angler abträglich.


.....weitermachen............
|wavey:


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Ohne ketzerisch sein zu wollen, könnte man behaupten, dass wenn der Leidensdruck bei der Anglerschaft so gering ist, dass sie sich selber keine wirksamen Strukturen schaffen, die ihre wahren Interessen erfolgreich vertreten, dann sind alle Verbände/ Vereine entweder überflüssig oder sie erfüllen einen anderen Zweck für die Angler als die Vertretung von Anglerinteressen.

Aber vielleicht wäre das ja bei einem virtuellen Anglerverband anders.


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht der verkehrte Trööt wäre, müsste ich noch anfügen, dass genau das einer der wichtigsten Gründe *für *den Erhalt der Gewässerpools ist!
> Alles andere ist die absurde Gewässerverteilung nach gesellschaftlichen Klassen = mehr Geld - besseres Fischwasser und aus meiner Sicht absolut unsozial und dem Gemeinschaftsdenken der Angler abträglich.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollte Thomas' Trööt-Geduld wirklich nur einmal an diesem sonnigen Sonntag strapazieren und deswegen fahre ich jetzt mit dem Beitrag von Prof Tinca nach Brandenburg und schaue mir die nach über zwanzig Jahren immer noch sichtbaren Folgen des sozialistischen Experiments an.... Sollte ich dabei einem DAV-Brandenburg-Funktionär begegnen, werde ich ihn selbstverständlich gehörig beschimpfen. Versprochen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ohne ketzerisch sein zu wollen, könnte man behaupten, dass wenn der Leidensdruck bei der Anglerschaft so gering ist, dass sie sich selber keine wirksamen Strukturen schaffen, die ihre wahren Interessen erfolgreich vertreten, dann sind alle Verbände/ Vereine entweder überflüssig oder sie erfüllen einen anderen Zweck für die Angler als die Vertretung von Anglerinteressen.


Stimmt genau..

Wie immer geht man den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes - der Angler ist ja nicht per se der bessere Mensch - Urlaub, benachbartes Ausland, Tages/Wochenkarten etc. statt sich organisieren und mitzumischen.

Und da den real exisitierenden Verbänden das eh egal sein kann, weils denen ja ums bewirtschaften und nicht ums Angeln oder Angler geht (was auch mit viel weniger Anglern geht, solange die weiter bereit sind, alles zu bezahlen), wird von da nix kommen bzw. ist eine Reformation von innen ein frommer Wunschtraum..


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt genau..
> 
> Wie immer geht man den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes - der Angler ist ja nicht per se der bessere Mensch - Urlaub, benachbartes Ausland, Tages/Wochenkarten etc. statt sich organsieren und mitzumischen.
> 
> Und da den real exisitierenden Verbänden das eh egal sein kann, weils denen ja ums bewirtschaften und nicht ums Angeln oder Angler geht (was auch mit viel weniger Anglern geht, solange die weiter bereit sind, alles zu bezahlen), wird von da nix kommen bzw. ist eine Reformation von innen ein frommer Wunschtraum..


 
Bewirtschaften heißt doch aber auch, Erlöse aus Angelkartenveräußerungen zu erzielen. Dann können doch Angler Einfluss nehmen, in dem sie Karten nicht kaufen, die gemessen an der Gewässerqualität und am Fischbestand zu teuer sind. Dieses Ausweichverhalten wird ja auch im AB oftmals angekündigt. Die Folge wäre, dass der Bewirtschafter gezwungen wäre, entweder den Preis zu senken oder die Qualität zu erhöhen, wenn er nicht "vom Markt verschwinden" will. Das hat bei Schlecker funktioniert, warum soll es beim Berufsfischer um die Ecke nicht funktionieren? Ist das Gewässer sogar in Vereinshand, gibt es noch viel mehr Einflussmöglichkeiten über das Stimmrecht der Mitglieder und ihre Beiträge, also die Möglichkeit des Austritts. 
Aber ich fürchte, das ist schon wieder OT. Aber irgendwie hat es auch mit dem Begriff "Anglerinteressen" zu tun, der irgendwie schillernd ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Ein Angler will einfach nur möglichst preisgünstig und unbürokratisch angeln können.

Alles andere - auch Deine "Marktregulierungsgedanken" - gehen zuerst mal fehl und vor allem zu weit..

Jedenfalls solange es Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt.

Erst wenns de nicht mehr gibt, werden Angler aufstehen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Sorry für die späte Antwort, das blöde Leben neben dem AB.|rolleyes




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Herausgeschnitten? Aus was?



Das ist natürlich rein methaphorisch gemeint. Das Geschwür muss raus aus dem Körper, der es ernährt. Man kann es herausschneiden oder, wenn kein entsprechender Chirurg zur Stelle ist, es veröden.
Im Sinne der Angler wäre ein Veröden das abbinden von Geld. Also Austritt.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Kritik an den Initiativ-Verbänden, sie hätten ihre Basis nicht befragt, bevor sie initiativ geworden sind, halte ich für nicht berechtigt.
> 
> Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass man dort die Basis ob dieser Initiative befragt hat, aber das ist gar nicht der Knackpunkt.
> Zu bemängeln ist, dass diese Initiative keineswegs etwas vernünftiges auf die Beine stellen will, sondern das verhundste und mehr als denkwürdig erzielte Zwischenergebnis dieses Kasperltheaters aufgreift und zu einem Abschluß bringen will.
> ...



Nein, definitiv nicht. Die "Initiative" hätte schon sehr viel früher daran arbeiten müssen, das VDSF-Präsidium auf Kurs zu bringen, hääte das ganze Theater gar nicht akzeptieren dürfen. 
Und jetzt wird Markstein von seinen Landesverbänden ebenso wenig eingefangen, wie vorher Mohnert von VDSF-Kräften.




ksmichel schrieb:


> Thema "Anglerinteressen":
> Was wirklich das Interesse der Angler ist, ist schwer zu sagen, weil eben die meisten Angler einfach passiv sind und sich nicht äußern. Man müsste dazu vielleicht naheliegende und zukunftsichernde Ziele sammeln.
> 
> .......................
> ...



Das ist viel zu sehr "Deutsch" gedacht.

Es müssen eben keine speziellen Interessen vertreten werden. Vertreten werden muss, dass sich jeder Verein, jeder Angler, im Rahmen der bestehenden Bundesgesetzgebung sein Hobby ausüben kann. Denn nur damit vertritt man gleichsam die Interessen *aller* Angler und Vereine. 





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber ich fürchte, das ist schon wieder OT. Aber irgendwie hat es auch mit dem Begriff "Anglerinteressen" zu tun, der irgendwie schillernd ist.



An dem Begriff ist gar nix "schillerndes" dran. Wie ich schon zu ksmichel geschrieben habe, wäre es die Aufgabe eines Verbandes, sich dafür einzusetzen dass die Angler im Rahmen der Bundesgesetzgebung frei entscheiden können, wie sie ihr Hobby ausüben. Ob Fische zurückgesetzt werden dürfen oder nicht, ob man ein Wettfischen unter welchen Bedingungen ausüben darf, ob Nachtanglen erlaubt sein darf etc. pp. kann und soll jeder Verein, jeder Fischereirechtinhaber selbst entscheiden. Das selbst zu entscheiden, sind die Anglerinteressen von denen wir reden. 

Dieses, mitunter auch Selbstentscheid und Eigenverantwortung genannt, scheint dem Deutschen inzwischen so sehr fremd, dass er gar nicht mehr leben kann ohne dass ihm jemand bis ins kleinste Detail sagt, was er darf und was nicht.
Und es finden sich immer "sehr wichtige Leute" die dem Deutschen genau das vorsagen.


----------



## hasso07 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> "Dieses, mitunter auch Selbstentscheid und Eigenverantwortung genannt, scheint dem Deutschen inzwischen so sehr fremd, dass er gar nicht mehr leben kann ohne dass ihm jemand bis ins kleinste Detail sagt, was er darf und was nicht.
> Und es finden sich immer "sehr wichtige Leute" die dem Deutschen genau das vorsagen. "


 

Spitze.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Eher beschämend denn Spitze.........


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Die Kritik von Ralle an der Initiative besteht im Wesentlichen aus zwei Punkten
1. Zu spät
2. Falsches Ziel, nämlich Fusion


Zu 1.) Klar: höher, schneller, weiter kann man immer fordern und man weiß sich dann sogar eins mit dem olympischen Gedanken. Hätte man das VDSF-Präsidium vor sechs Jahren ausgewechselt, hätten wir heute eine andere Situation. Entscheidungen sind aber eine Folge von Erkenntnisprozessen mehrer, Betrachtet man den Zeitablauf der Störungen des Fusionsprozesses durch das VDSF-Präsidium, kommt die Initiative nicht zu früh, aber eben noch rechtzeitig. Andere positionieren sich gar nicht oder verstecken sich hinter einem Präsidium, mit dem man meint, sich besser nicht anlegen zu sollen.

Zu 2.) Die Option, keine Fusion oder eine inhaltlich völlig anders ausgestaltete Fusion zu fordern, besteht meines Erachtens für die Gremien und die Landesverbände nicht mehr. Diese Impulse hätten in der Tat 2009, 2010 gesetzt werden müssen. 

Ich verstehe natürlich diejenigen, die keine oder eine andere Fusion wollen, dass ihnen der Zeitdruck durch die Initiative nicht gefällt. Eine sich jetzt durchsetzende Verschiebung würde jedoch die Chancen auf einen Fusionsverzicht oder eine andere Ausgestaltung der Fusion nicht erhöhen, sondern verringern. Denn das wäre ein Sieg derjenigen, die eine Fusion nur zu ihren eigenen Bedingungen wollen und mit von ihnen ausgesuchtem Personal. 

Wenn das eigene Maximalziel nicht erreichbar ist, stellt sich die Frage, mit welcher Lösung man wenigstens zu Teilzielen kommen kann. Wer sich da selbst sorgfältig hinterfragt - soviel "Realpolitik" wäre doch mal etwas - der schafft Chancen auf völlig neue, ungeahnte Mehrheiten.

Zur Ermüdungsproblematik: Ich gebe Ralle Recht, das wird natürlich mehr und mehr um sich greifen. Diesen Effekt bekämpft man aber nicht, in dem man mitten im Reifenlager das Rad immer wieder neu erfindet. Vielleicht müssen wir einfach anerkennen, dass wesentliche Gestaltungsziele derzeit von der Fusionsthematik und dem Ermattungsphänomen so überlagert sind, dass sie erst nach dem Vollzug des Zusammenschlusses wirkungsvoll angegangen werden können. Das widerstrebt mir im Grundsatz zwar deutlich mehr als dem DAV-Präsidium, deswegen ist das auch keine abschließende Meinung, sondern lediglich ein Denkanstoß. Ich würde den nicht geben, wenn ich sehen würde, dass bei einer Verlängerung des Fusionsfahrplans noch auf demokratischem Wege sinnvolle Änderungen an der Ausgestaltung der Fusion eingebracht werden könnten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> der schafft Chancen auf völlig neue, ungeahnte Mehrheiten.


Ja, das ist zu befürchten....
Mit Bayern zum bundesweiten Abknüppelgebot, mit SH zu bundesweiter Verschärfung des Zugangs zum Angeln, und, und, und............

Ein gemeinsamer Verband, der aus den jetzt agierenden Landes- und Bundesverbänden mit den jetzt agierenden Personen enstehen würde - die das ja alles seit Jahren nicht nur nicht hinbekommen, sondern ihre Inkompetenz und ihr Machtgerangel immer wieder neu bewiesen haben - ist schlimmer für die Angler als *jede andere* denkbare Alternative.

Dass gerade die DAV-Landesverbände neben Präsident Markstein sich nun auch nicht mehr um ihre erst vor kurzem gefassten Beschlüsse bei der DAV-HV kümmern, sondern die anderslauten der Initiative unterstützen, ist genauso schlimm wie die von Günter Markstein uns gegenüber gegebenen und in meinen Augen klar gebrochenen Versprechen.

Nur ein kleines Beispiel:
Einstimmig wurde beschlossen auf der DAV-HV, dass ein Präsident des zukünftigen Verbandes weder aus Reihen des DAV noch aus den Reihen des VDSF kommen soll.

Die von der Initiative vorgeschlagene und auch von den DAV-Landesverbänden (die vorher oben genannten Beschluss mitbeschlossen haben) und Günter  Markstein mitgetragene Frau Dr. Hapach-Kasan ist Mitglied des VDSF...

Auf der DAV-HV wurde auch beschlossen, dass festgeschrieben werden müsse, dass direkt nach Gründung des neuen Verbandes dieser die Mitgliedschaft in den Organsitionen beantragen müsse, in denen bis dato nur der DAV vertreten war (EAF als Beispiel), um die Mitgliedschaft da auf Dauer sicherzustellen.

Auch dieser Standpunkt wurde von den DAV-Verbänden Brandenburg und Sachsen mit Zustimmung zum von der Initiative vorgelegten Verschmelzungsvertrag ad acta gelegt - da steht diesbezüglich nix drin..

Dass man als Angler vom VDSF nie etwas erwarten konnte, da sich dieser als Vertreter der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler sieht, war schon immer klar.

Dass nun der DAV auch alles aufgibt, was die ehemaligen Standpunkte und angelpolitische Grundausrichtung war (*von Bernd Mikulin noch vertreten, nun wohl endgültig beerdigt..), *bedeuetet für die Angler schlicht, dass es für die zukünftig  im gemeinsamen Verband keinerlei Interessenvertretung für Angler mehr geben wird..

Weiterhin wird dann die festgeschriebene VDSF-Politik gelten (Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc.), da der DAV - speziell die Landesverbände Brandenburg und Sachsen - jetzt eben auch voll auf VDSF-Linie eingeschwenkt sind und die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF eben ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Punkte wollen und jetzt sogar die erst vor kurzem beschlossenen Punkte auf der HV zu vergessen scheinen (Präsidentschaft, Mitgliedschaft EAF etc..)..

Nein Brotfisch, eine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ist keine Chance für irgendwas, nur ein riesiges und unkalkulierbares Risiko für Angler..

Und es gibt nicht einen Verband oder Funktionär, auf dessen -  vielleicht wirklich gutgemeintes - Wort ich mich da verlassen würde.

*Was nicht eindeutig und klar festgeschrieben ist vor einer Übenahme des DAV wird danach angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse nie mehr kommen...*

Von daher ist alles besser als eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF unter den Vorzeichen mit Zeitdruck wie jetzt von der Initiative vorangetrieben.

Am beste wäre momentan ein Weiterbestehen beider Dachverbände und externe Berater, die mit den Verbänden erst einmal erarbeiten sollten, wofür ein gemeinsamer Verband eigentlich stehen soll..

Denn zu dieser grundsätzlichsten Frage gibt es von keiner Seite - weder VDSF, DAV boxch der Initiative -. auch nur eine Silbe zu lesen..........

Und dann könnten sie anfangen, die Angler mal versuchen mitzunehmen....

*Ein von oben aufgedrückter Verband wird mittel- bis langfristig immer scheitern müssen, vor allem wenn die Geburtshelfer diejenigen sind, die das Ganze bisher in den Sand gesetzt haben...*

Und ein Einigkeit der Angler wird mit so einer zwangsweise von oben aufgedrückten "Fusion" eh nicht zu erreichen sein - es gibt nur die Chance mitnehmen oder davonlaufen lassen...........

Und bisher ist von mitnehmen wohl nicht viel zu sehen, ich hoffe nur, dass nach einer solchen Zwangsfusion wenigstens das davonlaufen weitergeht (Zur Erinnerung, nach der Wende hatten beide Verbände zusammen über eine Million gezähl, aktuell sinds noch grade über 800.000 und real wegen der vielen Doppelmitgliedschaften wohl keine 500.000 mehr)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Kritik von Ralle an der Initiative besteht im Wesentlichen aus zwei Punkten
> 1. Zu spät
> 
> Ja !
> ...



Nicht Verlängerung des Fusionsplans. Das ist " How to ride a dead horse".

Da muss man das tote Pferd begraben und ein neues Fohlen aufziehen, bis es geritten werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Davon ab (wenngleich das jetzt viele wundern wird, dass sowas von mir kommt. Das ist aber komplett ernst gemeint):
*Peter Mohnert und das Präsidium des VDSF sind momentan die besten Freunde der Angler!!!!*

Da das die einzigen sind, die diese unselige Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den  VDSF noch verhindern, seit sich nun auch die DAV-Landesverbände aufgegeben und auf VDSF-Kurs eingeschwenkt sind....

Ich hoffe, sie bleiben standhaft...

Aber da sich das die im DAV organisierten Angelfischer alles gefallen lassen von ihren Verbänden und Funktionären, wirds das Unheil aber leider nur rauszögern, nicht aber verhindern oder gar in einer guten, wirklichen Fusion enden - schon gar nich in was positivem für Angler.....



> Da muss man das tote Pferd begraben und ein neues Fohlen aufziehen, bis es geritten werden kann.


;-)))))


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab (wenngleich das jetzt viele wundern wird, dass sowas von mir kommt. Das ist aber komplett ernst gemeint):
> *Peter Mohnert und das Präsidium des VDSF sind momentan die besten Freunde der Angler!!!!*
> 
> Da das die einzigen sind, die diese unselige Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den  VDSF noch verhindern, seit sich nun auch die DAV-Landesverbände aufgegeben und auf VDSF-Kurs eingeschwenkt sind....
> ...



Auch wenn ich den Zynismus dieser Aussage schon wahrgenommen habe, kann ich mir nicht verkneifen anzumerken, dass das nun wirklich eine seltsame Koalition ist zwischen Angelboard und Peter Mohnert. Ob diese neue Liebe wohl erwidert wird?

Aber es ist eine Koalition zum Zwecke der Destruktion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Ob diese neue Liebe wohl erwidert wird?


Kaum, denke ich ;-))
Davon ab ist das meine Meinung und nicht die des "Anglerboards" - wir verstecken uns hier nicht hinter Organisationen...



> Aber es ist eine Koalition zum Zwecke der Destruktion.



Wenns destruktiv für die real existierenden Verbände ist, ists ja gut - die schaden den Anglern ja nur - ob VDSF, DAV oder "Pro DAFV"..

Destruktiv für Angler ist momentan vor allem der DAV und die Initiative Pro DAFV, die ohne jegliche angelpolitische Zielsetzung einfach die Fusion geannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF durchprügeln wollen in 2012 - obwohl es dazu keinen faktischen Grund gibt, das 2012 machen zu müssen...

Und das unter beibehalten der restriktiven angelpolitischen Vorgaben des VDSF - sonst würde man ja andere festschreiben..

Das braucht kein Angler, das brauchen nur Verbände und Funktionäre..

Am besten sieht man das am Verhalten der DAV-Verbände, die sich nur um das 2012 durchprügeln zu können, nicht mal mehr an eigene Versprechen und Beschlüsse gebunden fühlen:
Einstimmig wurde beschlossen auf der DAV-HV, dass ein Präsident des zukünftigen Verbandes weder aus Reihen des DAV noch aus den Reihen des VDSF kommen soll.

Die von der Initiative vorgeschlagene und auch von den DAV-Landesverbänden (die vorher oben genannten Beschluss mitbeschlossen haben) und Günter  Markstein mitgetragene Frau Dr. Hapach-Kasan ist Mitglied des VDSF...

Auf der DAV-HV wurde auch beschlossen, dass festgeschrieben werden müsse, dass direkt nach Gründung des neuen Verbandes dieser die Mitgliedschaft in den Organsitionen beantragen müsse, in denen bis dato nur der DAV vertreten war (EAF als Beispiel), um die Mitgliedschaft da auf Dauer sicherzustellen.

Auch dieser Standpunkt wurde von den DAV-Verbänden Brandenburg und Sachsen mit Zustimmung zum von der Initiative vorgelegten Verschmelzungsvertrag ad acta gelegt - da steht diesbezüglich nix drin..

Dass man als Angler vom VDSF nie etwas erwarten konnte, da sich dieser als Vertreter der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler sieht, war schon immer klar.

Dass nun der DAV auch alles aufgibt, was die ehemaligen Standpunkte und angelpolitische Grundausrichtung war (*von Bernd Mikulin noch vertreten, nun wohl endgültig beerdigt..), *bedeutet für die Angler schlicht, dass es für die zukünftig  im gemeinsamen Verband keinerlei Interessenvertretung für Angler mehr geben wird..

Weiterhin wird dann die festgeschriebene VDSF-Politik gelten (Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc.), da der DAV - speziell die Landesverbände Brandenburg und Sachsen - jetzt eben auch voll auf VDSF-Linie eingeschwenkt sind und die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF eben ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Punkte wollen und jetzt sogar die erst vor kurzem beschlossenen Punkte auf der HV zu vergessen scheinen (Präsidentschaft, Mitgliedschaft EAF etc..)..

Nein Brotfisch, eine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ist keine Chance für irgendwas, nur ein riesiges und unkalkulierbares Risiko für Angler..

Und es gibt nicht einen Verband oder Funktionär, auf dessen -  vielleicht wirklich gutgemeintes - Wort ich mich da verlassen würde.

*Was nicht eindeutig und klar festgeschrieben ist vor einer Übernahme des DAV wird danach angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse nie mehr kommen...*

Von daher ist alles besser als eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF unter den Vorzeichen mit Zeitdruck wie jetzt von der Initiative vorangetrieben.

Am beste wäre momentan ein Weiterbestehen beider Dachverbände und externe Berater, die mit den Verbänden erst einmal erarbeiten sollten, wofür ein gemeinsamer Verband eigentlich stehen soll..

Denn zu dieser grundsätzlichsten Frage gibt es von keiner Seite - weder VDSF, DAV noch der Initiative -. auch nur eine Silbe zu lesen..........

Und dann könnten sie anfangen, die Angler mal versuchen mitzunehmen....

*Ein von oben aufgedrückter Verband wird mittel- bis langfristig immer scheitern müssen, vor allem wenn die Geburtshelfer diejenigen sind, die das Ganze bisher in den Sand gesetzt haben...*

Und eine Einigkeit der Angler wird mit so einer zwangsweise von oben aufgedrückten "Fusion" eh nicht zu erreichen sein - es gibt nur die Chance mitnehmen oder davonlaufen lassen...........

Und bisher ist von mitnehmen wohl nicht viel zu sehen....

Ich hoffe nur, dass nach einer solchen Zwangsfusion wenigstens das davonlaufen weitergeht (zur Erinnerung, nach der Wende hatten beide Verbände zusammen über eine Million gezählt, aktuell sinds noch grade über 800.000 und real wegen der vielen Doppelmitgliedschaften wohl keine 500.000 mehr)..


----------



## ivo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Ich glaube kam das man in Zukunft zu signifikanten Änderungen bereit ist. Denn jede Änderung bedeutet, dass irgendwer etwas abgeben muss. Schlimmstenfalls von seiner Macht. Die Leute die dies machen, dürften wohl sehr rar gesät sein.

Wir werden, und das ist leider so, die Prinzipien des DAV aufgeben und die des VDSF annehmen. Mit dieser Aufgabe sind die Prinzipen für immer verloren. Auch der Gewässerfonds steht dann zur disposition. Den bedauerlicherweise kann ich keine integrativen Bemühungen von seiten der Präsidien erkennen. Denn eins ist klar, die Interessen der Vereine auch und gerade in den DAV-LV driften auseinander. Hier müsste eindeutig mehr getan werden alle Vereine zu integrieren.


----------



## Brotfisch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Merkwürdig, wo dann doch immer wieder Schnittmengen auftauchen. 
Bei den Ausführungen von Thomas stimme ich an dem Punkt zu, wo er dafür eintritt, die Fusion durch externe Berater vorbereiten zu lassen. Das ist übrigens eine Forderung, die ich von Anfang des Fusionsprozesses an erhoben habe. Das aktuelle Dilemma ist also eine Folge von Selbstüberschätzung derjenigen, die im Fusionsprozess mitgewirkt haben.
Unter der Maßgabe, dass man tatsächlich die Expertise externer Berater holen würde, sähe ich in der Tat noch eine bessere Alternative zu allen andern Vorgehensweisen, die im Raum stehen. (Insoweit muss ich mich korrigieren.) Ein schlichtes Warten auf 2013 (und dann evtl. veränderte Mehrheitsverhältnisse) verbessert nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Das aktuelle Dilemma ist also eine Folge von Selbstüberschätzung derjenigen, die im Fusionsprozess mitgewirkt haben.


Richtig - und das sind die gleichen, die jetzt neben VDSF und DAV auch in der Initiative tätig sind- Das sind die, die das alles zugelassen und unterstützt hatten!!! 

Jahre und jahrzehntelang!!!!!

Deswegen sag ich ja, dass aus dieser Mischpoke - ob DAV, VDSF oder Initiative - keiner der jetzt Tätigen geeignet ist, eine Fusion vorzubereiten, durchzuführen oder für ein Amt in einem neuen Verband geeignet wäre...

Das wäre den Bock zum Gärtner machen.............

Die haben ALLE über Jahre und Jahrzente bewiesen, dass ihnen die Angler am XXXXX vorbeigehen und es ihnen nur um Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht.

Von  daher verstehe ich nicht, woher Du, Brotfisch, das Vertrauen hast in diese Leute, dass die was Positives für Angler hinkriegen sollen - das Gegenteil haben sie immerhin jahrelang bewiesen.

Und sie beweisens aktuell immer noch........

Und ich sehe keinen einzigen Punkt bei keinem einzigen Verband oder Funktionär bis heute, der mich da so hoffnungsfroh wie Dich stimmen könnte..

Weg damit und externe Experten holen, das ist der einzige Weg, der für Angler was bringen könnte - *KÖNNTE*, nicht muss... 

Und das auch nur, wenns unter den Vorzeichen gemacht werden würde, etwas für Angler erreichen zu wollen und nicht (nur) für Verbände und Funktionäre ...



> Ein schlichtes Warten auf 2013 (und dann evtl. veränderte Mehrheitsverhältnisse)
> verbessert nichts.


Momentan verhindert es zumindest eine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF unter falschen Vorzeichen und mit den falschen Leuten, die das aus falschen Interessen heraus wollen - besser als wie auch immer 2012 "fusioniert".....


----------



## Brotfisch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Vielleicht sollten wir die Optimismus-/ Pessimismus-Debatte abschließen. Es kann doch nur darum gehen, ob mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln etwas erreicht und Einfluss genommen werden kann. Und falls ja, wie. Falls nein, können wir uns eigentlich getrost und geschlossen dem thread "Bequeme Sitzgelegenheiten für entspanntes Sommerangeln garantiert ohne Biss" zuwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Es kann doch nur darum gehen, ob mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln etwas erreicht und Einfluss genommen werden kann.


Nein, weil das sinnlos ist, etwas intern erreichen oder reformieren zu wollen..

Ich trete auch weder in die KPD noch in die NPD ein, um deren Grundsätze zu verändern!!!!

Sondern wenn, dann trete ich in eine Partei oder Organisation ein, mit der ich schon eine große Grundübereinstimmung habe, nicht in eine, deren Grundsätze ich schon falsch finde. 

Und dass man nur eintritt, weils keine Alternative mehr gibt, kanns ja wohl gar nicht sein - die Zeit der Einheitsparteien/organisationen, in die man reingezwungen wird, wenn man teilhaben will, sollte eigentlich auch in Deutschland vorbei sein........

Das brauchts so wenig wie GEZ oder IHK.....

*Aber eine Mehrheit der Minderheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in VDSF wie DAV will das ja genauso, wie es die Verbände jetzt treiben *- sonst würden sies ändern und als DAVler z. B. aufs festschreiben der DAV-Grundsätze, die mal von Bernd Mikulin vertreten wurden, im Verschmelzungsvertrag oder in der Satzung bestehen.

Gilt gerade für die Landesverbände Brandenburg und Sachsen, die das ja aktiv vorantreiben, dass ohne jedes festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte in den VDSF übergetreten wird - und das gegen Versprechungen und Beschlüsse der DAV-HV!!
Die Mehrheit der da organisierten will das halt genauso so, sonst hätten sies ja verhindert!!

Da sie das nicht tun, wollen sie diese Grundsätze nicht mehr - das gleiche gilt für Gewässerpools etc....

Das muss ich eben auch akzeptieren (wenns auch schwer fällt, zugegeben), dass Angler keine Mehrheit in den real existierenden Verbänden haben..


*Aber darum gehts auch nicht mehr, am 23. ist Verbandssausschuss beim DAV, da werden sie beschliessen eben ohne festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte zum VDSF überzutreten - ab da ists dann zu spät dann für alle DAVler, welche die Grundsätze von Bernd Mikulin festgeschrieben sehen wollten....*

Das einzige Problem des DAV beim Übertritt in den VDSF sind ja nicht seine Mitglieder oder die in den Vereinen des DAV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer. 

Sondern das Präsidium des VDSF, das halt einfach nicht verhandeln will, wofür man als Angler eben gerade dankbar sein muss ;-))

Das zögert aber den Untergang des DAV und damit den Untergang der angelpolitischen Grundsätze, wie sie Bernd Mikulin vertrat, höchstens raus. 

*Sollte es danach wirklich nur noch einen Verband geben, weil ALLE Landesverbände das dann mitmachen und sich damit keiner mehr für einen Verband für Angler sondern nur noch für einen Bewirtschafterverband VDSF/DAFV einsetzt, dann ist das halt so...* 

Es wäre auch überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn sich so ein Bewirtschafterverband als Kopie des VDSF nicht immer in Belange der Angler einmischen würde, statt sich nur um die Bewirtschaftung und Erhaltung der Gewässer kümmern würde....

Nur das kritisiere ich ja. 

Weil die sich in Gesetzgebung für Angler einmischen!!

Würden die das nicht tun, ging mir das ganze am Arxxx vorbei..

Da sich die real existierenden Verbände aber trotz dessen, dass nur eine Minderheit der Angler in ihnen organisiert ist, als Vertreter oder "Gesetzgeber" für Angler aufspielen, muss man dann im Falle dessen, dass mit dem Aufgeben des DAV die Alternative wegfällt, eben den gemeinsamen Verband immer da bekämpfen, wo er in Anspruch nimmt, für Angler zu sprechen. 

Vielleicht kommt dann ja auch mal irgendwann ein Verband, der nur für Angler, deren Interessen und das Angeln eintritt - denn das ist es, was seit aufgeben des DAV in Deutschland nun komplett fehlt. 

Spätestens aber, sobald die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF auch juristisch umgesetzt wurde, ist in den real existierenden Verbänden jedes noch so berechtigte Interesse der Angler kein Thema mehr - da werden dann nur  immer mehr Einschränkungen und Restriktionen kommen - denn daran ist man ja als Verband der Bewirtschafter interessiert, die Angler soweit als möglich "unter Kontrolle" zu haben...

*Daher kanns dann nur noch drum gehen, den Einfluss dieses dann einzigen Verbandes auf Angler in Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik sowie bei den Anglern selber soweit als möglich zu schmälern! 

Indem man öffentlich klar macht, dass es diesem Verband und seinen Landesverbänden eben nicht um die Angler oder das Angeln geht, sondern von ihm und seinen Gliederungen nur die Bewirtschafter vertreten werden - als kleinster Teil unter den Anglern..*


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Weiss nicht, ob's hier rein passt. Aber beim Überscrollen dieses threads sind mir die mehrfach die "ehernen" Prinzipien des DAV entgegengesprungen, für die Bernd Mikulin so treu gestanden haben soll.

Brauche mal Nachhilfe: Sind diese Prinzipien irgendwo komplett aufgelistet? Gibt es eine Einschätzung irgendwo, was der aktuelle Umsetzungs-/ Durchsetzungsstand bei diesen Prinzipien ist?

Bitte nicht pauschal antworten à la "Wird alles komplett verraten!" Davon muss man ja sowieso ausgehen


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das wäre das beste, ihr ändert sowieso da nichts dran, weil 99 % aller Angler das ganze am A.... vorbei geht. Ich behaupte einfach mal, ca. 50 % von denen wissen noch nicht einmal, dass eine Fusion oder Zusammenschluss ansteht. Denen ist die beste Rolle für 19,99 Euronen, natürlich von Shimanski & Co. , wichtiger als alle Angelpolitik. Aber im Anschluss wird laut geschriehen wenn man die Rolle nicht mehr benutzen kann, weil das Angeln in Naturgewässern verboten oder irrwitzig teuer gemacht wird.



19,99 € für eine Rolle? Tolles Angebot - ist da eine Rute mit dabei? 

Aber im Ernst: Wo hast Du denn die Zahlen her? Windchill? Jedes Mitglied wo auch immer hat das Recht, zu allen möglichen Dingen und Themen keine Meinung zu haben und diese auch nicht zu äußern. Die Verbände sind doch kein Debattierclub. Schlimm wird es nur, wenn diejenigen, die "nur Angeln" wollen, öffentlich meinen, die Verbände dürften nichts anderes tun, als sie angeln zu lassen.
Und so bringt, meiner Meinung nach, die Publikumsbeschimpfung nichts und taugt auch nicht als Argument. Als wären die anderen, die lieber zur Vereinsfeier als zur Vereinssitzung gehen, zu mehr politischer Aktion verpflichtet, als diejenigen, die ihre Meinung hier äußern.....
Wer den Aufstand will, der soll ihn machen statt zu beklagen, dass die anderen keinen machen.

PS.: Und Rollen für 19,99 € kann man nicht einmal an zugänglichen Gewässern benutzen. Die dienen nämlich ausschließlich dazu, Heranwachsende davon abzuhalten, in Angelvereine einzutreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Aber beim Überscrollen dieses threads sind mir die mehrfach die "ehernen" Prinzipien des DAV entgegengesprungen, für die Bernd Mikulin so treu gestanden haben soll


Noch da zu finden (bald wirds die Seite ja nicht mehr geben):
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67


----------



## grünspan (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> > Zitat:grünspan
> > *In den Vereinen sind Angler organisiert.*
> > *Einfach nur Angler. Ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht.*
> 
> ...


  Ich steh jetzt echt auf dem Schlauch!!!|uhoh:


  Jeder kann in Brandenburg dem Angeln nachgehen!
  Mindestvoraussetzung 8 Jahre!
  Keiner muss im Verein organisiert sein!
  Tages, Wochenkarten + Nachtangelberechtigung sind für fast alle LAVB-Gewässer erhältlich!
  Zum Angeln ist nicht mal der Fischereischein zwingend nötig! 
  Egal welcher Angler, Kind, Jugendlicher aus welchem Bundesland auch immer hier Angeln will. Alles gleich und leicht erhältlich.
  Dazu muss keiner im Verein sein.
  Interesse an Gewässerbewirtschaftung kann jeder haben, bekunden und aktiv werden.
  Auch dazu bedarf es keines Vereines!
  Möglichkeiten gibt es reichlich.



> Zitat Brotfisch
> Naja, zu den vielfach als "paradiesisch" beschriebenen brandenburgischen Verhältnissen äußere ich mich als betroffener Angler aus der Region mal lieber nicht.


Eigentlich müsste ich weinen bei deiner Aussage.|uhoh:|uhoh:
  Egal welche lokalen Brandenburger Verhältnisse dich stören, ist doch eines festzuhalten!
  Liberalere Bedingungen gibt es in wenigen Landesverbänden.
  Ein leichterer Einstieg, wie im Land Brandenburg ist auch selten.
  Angeln im Land Brandenburg incl. Tages-, Wochenscheine usw. für jeden geprüften und ungeprüften Angler oder Kind ist doch schon fast ein Eldorado in DE.
  Du mokierst dich?
  Wie sieht es denn heute noch in Berlin, vergleichsbarerweise aus?|uhoh:
  Oder in deinen Landesverband.
  Was ist unter deiner damaligen Riege im LAV für Landesverbands oder Angler, egal aus Berlin, Urlauber annähernd besser geworden?|uhoh:
  Außer heiße Luft nichts vergleichbar anglerfreundliches wie im Land Brandenburg.
  Zu mosern gibt es immer vieles. Besonders über andere.
  Wenn man selber nichts Besseres oder annähernd Vergleichbares erreicht hat, sollte man auch den Ball flach halten.



> Zitat: Ralle24
> Im Sinne der Angler wäre ein Veröden das abbinden von Geld. Also Austritt.


Einfache Aussage.
  Was macht der Angler dann nach Austritt?
  Tages-, Wochen-, +Nachtangelberechtigung kaufen?
  Wie sieht es mit dem Verbandspool aus?
  Wie lange soll der einfache Angler bluten.
  Der will Angeln.
  Völlig zurecht. Obendrein zu vertretbaren Preisen. Besonders unter Berücksichtigung des Lohngefüges, Arbeitslosenzahlen hier?
  Mal drüber nachgedacht?
  Eher nicht oder Ralle?
  Außerdem gebt den „Aussteigern“ dann auch eine vertretbare Möglichkeit zum Angeln.
  Jetzt bitte nicht mit Holland kommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



grünspan schrieb:


> Ich steh jetzt echt auf dem Schlauch!!!|uhoh:
> 
> 
> Jeder kann in Brandenburg dem Angeln nachgehen!
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass es eine rein theoretische Diskussion ist, würde es niemals soweit kommen.

Was glaubst Du denn machen die Verbände, wenn sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit massenhaft begründete Austrittserklärungen erhalten?

Dieses drohen mit dem Gewässermonopol ist doch nur ein Bluff und wirkt nur, weil die Basis keine Einheit bilden kann. Den Verbänden ging es achtern auf Grundeis und die würden ganz schnell einlenken.

Abe, wie gesagt, rein theoretisch. Praktisch kriegen die Angler nicht geschlossen den Arxxx hoch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Egal welche lokalen Brandenburger Verhältnisse dich stören, ist doch eines festzuhalten!
> Liberalere Bedingungen gibt es in wenigen Landesverbänden.



Ist doch vollkommen wurscht..

Wenn der DAV erst ohne festschreiben in  den VDSF übergetreten ist, wo er schon zahlenmäßig nix ausrichten kann, wirds nicht lange dauern, bis auch in Brandenburg die dann ja weiter geltenden VDSF-Grundsätze langsam aber sicher durchkommen...

Und dann ists vorbei mit der jetzt zu lobenden Brandenburger Liberalität in Sachen Angeln..

Deswegen verstehe ich nach wie vor nicht, dass gerade die Brandenburger das aktiv mit voran treiben, dass da nix festgeschrieben wird. 
Und jetzt sogar noch, dass sie einen Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf unterstützen, der den selber mitgefassten Beschlüssen auf der DAV-HV widerspricht...

Wahrscheinlich hat das lange mauscheln mit Bayern und anderen VDSF-Verbänden da eben zu einem  Realitätsverlusrt geführt. 
Und die meinen jetzt, wenn sie nur die richtigen Vizepräsidenten und Referenten hätten, könnten sie was gegen die VDSF-Mehrheit im dann umbenannten VDSF machen...

Sie werden bitter aufwachen...

Noch nie hat der Schwanz mit dem Hund gewackelt, das war IMMER andersrum....


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



grünspan schrieb:


> Ich steh jetzt echt auf dem Schlauch!!!|uhoh:
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich weinen bei deiner Aussage.|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Egal welche lokalen Brandenburger Verhältnisse dich stören, ist doch eines festzuhalten!
> ...


 
Die Sache mit dem Weinen lass mal lieber, sonst blickst Du auch weiterhin nicht mehr durch. Herzlichen Dank übrigens für den persönlichen Angriff. Aber Dein Vorwurf geht leider völlig fehl. Der VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg hatte und hat keine eigenen Gewässer oder Anpachtungen von Gewässern. Das gehört auch gar nicht zu seinen satzungsmäßigen Aufgaben. Blickst Du mal auf die Berliner Gewässerkarte, wirst Du leicht feststellen, dass das meiste in der Hand von Erwerbsfischern ist. (Wir reden hier, um etwas genauer zu sein, vorwiegend von den westlichen Bezirken, wo das Gros der LV-Vereine ist.) Auch die Vereine haben keine eigenen Gewässer. Es bestand und besteht also keine Situation, in der die Bildung eines Gewässerpools in Betracht kommt. Der Vergleich mit Brandenburg ist also blödsinnig.
Was Brandenburg betrifft, so hat der LV BB dort zu den besten Zeiten ein gutes Dutzend Vereine gehabt. Diese sind vorher beim LAV Brandenburg gewesen, aber dort ausgetreten, weil ihre Gewässer zwangskollektiviert wurden. Mit dem Übertritt zum LV BB konnten die Vereine ihre Gewässer - dem Wunsch der Mitglieder entsprechend - vor Ort selbst bewirtschaften, also sehr dicht am Angler. Gastkarten sind großzügig und zu moderaten Preisen ausgegeben worden. In einer solchen Situation diese Vereine in einen Gewässerpool pressen zu wollen, wäre für den LV BB eine nachgerade absurde Vorstellung gewesen.
Also: besser vorher informieren, statt Unsinn zu verbreiten.

Im Übrigen habe ich meine Auffassung zu Zwangspools bereits in dem dafür "zuständigen" thread deutlich gemacht und Alternativen aufgezeigt. Das ist nicht der richtige Weg zur sogenannten "Freizügigkeit".


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Doch!
Für die Mehrzahl der Vereinsmitglieder, die einem gewässerpoolbewirtschaftenden LAV angehören schon!

Davon ab muss ich Thomas zustimmen und Grünspans Euphorie bremsen.
Nach der Übernahmeprozedur(Fusion genannt) könnte es mit dem liberalen Anglerparadies Brandenburg den Bach runtergehen....#t

Immerhin sind dann die, die(so wie Brotfisch) eine kleinkrämerische, für einzelne Vereine profitablere aber für Verbandsmitglieder bei weitem kostenintensivere Gewässerlösung befürworten, auch stimmberechtigt im selben Verband!
Und wie Beschlüsse schon immer einfach von oben nach unten durchgewunken(-geprügelt?) wurden, wird auch so eine Entwicklung wenigstens denkbar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Und wie Beschlüsse schon immer einfach von oben nach unten durchgewunken(-geprügelt?) wurden, wird auch so eine Entwicklung wenigstens denkbar!


Angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse wäre alles andere ein Wunder...

Wir werden nach dieser Zwangsvereinigung aber weiter Waden beissen, keine Panik ;-)))


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch!
> Für die Mehrzahl der Vereinsmitglieder, die einem gewässerpoolbewirtschaftenden LAV angehören schon!
> 
> Davon ab muss ich Thomas zustimmen und Grünspans Euphorie bremsen.
> ...



nicht nur in brandenburg.
und die bl-übergreifenden regelungen sind dann auch tabu.

antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Kleinkrämerisch ist ein interessantes Stichwort. Der Bäcker um die Ecke ist also kleinkrämerisch, weil ein Superreicher wie Aldi Brötchen anbietet, die keinem schmecken, der noch ein paar Geschmacksknospen auf der Zunge hat.
Na klar, man kann auch aus dem Hobby Angeln eine billige Massenware machen. Am Ende gibt es eben nur Mallorca Billigunterkunft, aber eben für alle. Und die Herren in der Zentrale, die über das Geld wachen, dass sie aus hunderten von weit verstreuten Gewässern einnehmen, von denen der einzelne nur einen winzigen Bruchteil beangeln kann, aber trotzdem für alle "billich billich" bezahlen muss - keine Wahlfreiheit! - die haben natürlich nur das Wohl und Wehe und den Angelspaß der Angler vor Ort im Auge. 
Schade nur, dass das die gleichen sind, die hier im AB andauernd als unfähig und anglerfeindlich tituliert werden. Wer Pool will, der fordert, dass diese Leute weniger kontrolliert werden und mehr Macht haben.
Komisch, die Sachen, die ich vom Kleinkrämer habe, funktionieren seit vielen Jahren. Die, die ich bei den Großkonzernen habe, gehen kurz nach der Garantie kaputt. Auf in die Zukunft des Aldi-Angelns.

(Etwas anderes ist die Frage, ob die vorhandenen Pools der Landesverbände durch die Fusion unter VDSF-Kriterien bedroht werden. Da braucht es eine aktive Basis, um diese "Errungenschaft" erhalten zu können. Aber wenn die Basis durch die Poolbildung gegenüber dem Landesverband entmachtet wurde, wie soll sie dann gegenüber zwei heiratswütigen Bundesverbänden Mut fassen, sich zu wehren?)

P.S. @ Prof Tinca: Ich verstehe nicht, warum Profite von Landesverbänden ehrenhafter sein sollen als Profite von Vereinen vor Ort.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Noch einmal:

Freizügigkeit der Angler braucht nur eine genossenschaftliche gemeinsame Vermarktung möglichst aller Angelkarten - was den Anglern alle Auswahlmöglichkeiten beliesse und ihm die Chance gäbe, nicht für Angelgewässer blechen zu müssen, die er nicht beangeln will.

Eine zentrale Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer, also planwirtschaftliche und zentralistische Regulierung des Besatzes der einzelnen Gewässer ist für die Herstellung der Anglerfreizügigkeit nicht erforderlich, sondern sogar schädlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Kleinkrämerisch ist....... wehren?)
> 
> P.S. @ Prof Tinca: Ich verstehe nicht, warum Profite von Landesverbänden ehrenhafter sein sollen als Profite von Vereinen vor Ort.



Äppel und Birnen aber eine rhetorisch gute Leistung - setzen!|supergri
Allerdings negiert das  Tatsachen!
Die Profite sind dem einfachen Angler vollkommen wurscht und interessieren nur den (hochrangigen) Funktionär, der Aufwandsentschädigungen kassiert.
Der gemeine Angler ist daran interessiert, an möglichst vielen (verschiedenen) Gewässer ohne Zusatzkosten angeln zu können.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Noch einmal:
> 
> Freizügigkeit der Angler braucht nur eine genossenschaftliche gemeinsame Vermarktung möglichst aller Angelkarten - was den Anglern alle Auswahlmöglichkeiten beliesse und ihm die Chance gäbe, nicht für Angelgewässer blechen zu müssen, die er nicht beangeln will.



Noch einmal:
Effektiv würde die Mehrzahl der Angler draufzahlen im Gegensatz zur Poollösung weil eine Karte pro Gewässer kaufen zu müssen, nun mal in der Summe deutlich teurer ist, als die althergebrachte Variante.
Und darum  gilt es diese zu erhalten!
Auch wenn (vor allem weiter westlich) die Auffassung herrscht, alles aus dem Osten war Mist, ist das beileibe kein Fakt.:g



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine zentrale Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer, also planwirtschaftliche und zentralistische Regulierung des Besatzes der einzelnen Gewässer ist für die Herstellung der Anglerfreizügigkeit nicht erforderlich, sondern sogar schädlich.




Aber ganz im Gegentum!:m

Besatzmaßnahmen werden schon vor Ort von den betreuenden Vereinen gemacht und nicht zentral gesteuert(auch wenn von dort Geld kommt).
Trotzdem angeln ganz selbstverständlich auch die Angler aus anderen Vereine(welche meist ebenfalls eigene Gewässer betreuen) dort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Diskutiert die Poolfragen im dazu gehörenden Thread...
Hier gehts drum, ob und wie die DAV-Landesverbände ihre ehemaligen Grundsätze aufgeben und dadurch Angler verraten...


----------



## 1.Hippo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

Die Profite sind dem einfachen Angler vollkommen wurscht und interessieren nur den (hochrangigen) Funktionär, der Aufwandsentschädigungen kassiert.
Der gemeine Angler ist daran interessiert, an möglichst vielen (verschiedenen) Gewässer ohne Zusatzkosten angeln zu können.

Da kann ich nur sagen #6 Was gibt es schöneres als sich zu überlegen ich fahre angeln....ob das 14.00Uhr, 22.00 oder früh um 3.00Uhr ist, ist egal und los gehts! Ohne jetzt Herrn A, B oder C zu nerven um mir eine Gastkarte zu verkaufen. Oder?

Dies war übrigens ein Punkt (zum Thema Fusion) in unserer Versammlung im Januar und ich glaube zu behaupten das 99% aller angelnden Mitglieder :g das als unantastbar bei einer Fusionierung gesehen haben. Bei der anschließenden Stellungnahme des Vorstandes wurde dies auch bekräftigt und wir wurden beruhigt das dies nie zur Diskussion stehen würde.
Es gebe da ja Forderungen/Punkte die erfüllt sein müssten damit es überhaupt zu einer Fusion kommen kann.
Na ja, |kopfkrat wenn ich die Diskussionen hier so lese, steht wohl nichts mehr als unantastbar da.

Aber eins sollten alle bedenken, egal ob passionierter Fliegenfischer (mit der S-Klasse vorfahrend) oder der Wurmangler mit Fahrrad und A...tüte, wenn wir Angler uns selber zerfleischen reiben sich andere die Hände. Und die sind uns nicht wohl gesonnen. Die interessiert nicht das wir von anderen den Müll aus den Gewässer wegräumen, nicht das wir bei strömenden Regen Setzlinge in die Bäche bringen, nicht das wir Wege und Hecken ver-und freischneiden damit auch nichtangelnde oder behinderte Menschen ungehindert Zutritt zum Gewässer und der erholsamen Natur haben. 

Lieber DAV Funktionär - wollt Ihr das alles aufgeben???
Für was??? Für eine Zukunft wo angeln ein Luxus von wenigen .... ist. 
Wenn es so weiter geht wird der Tag kommen an dem der eine oder andere "JA" Sager seinem Kind oder Enkel erklären muß wenn dieses fragt:
"Warum muß ich jeden Fisch töten den ich fange"
"Warum kann ich nicht mit Paule vom Nachbardorf angeln gehen, mit meinem Jugendangelschein ?
"Warum kann ich nicht mit Opa mal Nachtangeln gehen?"
usw....
 Ich hoffen dann kommt auch ein:  "JA, das kann ich, weil *ICH* *nicht* nachgedacht habe und das so wollte!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*



> Dies war übrigens ein Punkt (zum Thema Fusion) in unserer Versammlung im Januar und ich glaube zu behaupten das 99% aller angelnden Mitglieder  das als unantastbar bei einer Fusionierung gesehen haben.* Bei der anschließenden Stellungnahme des Vorstandes wurde dies auch bekräftigt und wir wurden beruhigt das dies nie zur Diskussion stehen würde.*


Angesichts dessen, wie sich der DAV im Laufe der letzten 2 Jahre immer weiter in Richtung VDSF/DAFV gedreht hat - auch und gerade inhaltlich und vom Stil her - wundert es mich schon, dass ihr da noch Vertrauen gehabt habt zu den DAV-Verbandsfunktionären.

Während am Anfang noch alles festgeschrieben werden sollte, ist das nun nicht mehr nötig - warum wohl?

Weil der DAV jetzt auf einmal die Merhheit hat im gemeinsamen Verband?

Oder der VDSF aufwachen und anglerfreundlich werden würde?

Oder weil man nicht informiert sein konnte als Angler?

Wir berichten seit über 2 Jahren!!

*Jetzt ist es schlicht zu spät* - vor knapp 2 Wochen hat der Verbandsausschuss des DAV ja dem Vernehmen nach beschlossen, nichts festschreiben zu wollen!!

Und die Bedingungen der Initiative mit Entwürfen und Satzungsvertrag, die nur mit Mühe mit den eigenen Beschlüssen auf der DAV-HV in eine Richtung zu bringen sind (EAF-Mitgliedschaft, Bezahlung Präsidium, kein Präsident aus DAV oder VDSF/DAFV (Happach-Kasan ist VDSF-Mitflied), nur noch 3 Vizes/Referenten für den DAV, der VDSF/DAFV kriegt jetzt dafür 5 statt vorher 4:4.. und, und, und...)

Ist es da ein Wunder, dass auf der DAV-Homepage dann jetzt lieber über Casterwettkämpfe und Wasserrahmenrichtlinie berichtet  wird, als über das, was der Verbanbdsausschuss vor anderthalb Wochen beschlossen hat und besprochen hat??

Weil sich die Angler das alles gefallen lassen von DAV, von den verräterischen Landesverbänden Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt und deren Funktionären, die den Übertritt ohne die den DAV-Anglern wichtigen Dnge auch nur ansatzweise festzuschreiben!!



> Ich hoffen dann kommt auch ein: "JA, das kann ich, weil ICH nicht nachgedacht habe und das so wollte!"


Das hast weder Du als dann ehemaliger DAV-Angler noch Deine Enkel oder "Paule vom Nachbarhof" was davon - ihr bekommt das, was ihr euch eingebrockt habt!

Dadurch, dass ihr keine anderen Funktionäre gewählt habt und die jetzigen ihr schändliches Spiel treiben lasst........

Und wenns  erst den DAV als Korrektiv nicht mehr gibt und noch den VDSF/DAFV, dann prophezeie ich, dass negative Veränderungen in ehemaligen DAV-Ländern schneller kommen werden, als ihr das alle jetzt noch glaubt..

Die VDSF/DAFVler haben nun ja gesehen, dass sich das die dann ehemaligen DAVler gefallen lassen..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*

PS:
Es gibt Grundsätze, für die man sich als Verband einsetzt - und wenn Gliederungen  (in dem Fall Landesverbände) oder Funktionäre sich nicht hinter diesen Grundsätzen versammeln können oder wollen, können sie eben diesem gemeinsamen Bundesverband nicht beitreten oder müssen rausgeworfen werden.

Der wichtigste:
Angelgesetze sind so zu organisieren, dass sie sowohl dem Bewirtschafter wie dem Angler größtmögliche Freiheit lassen. Und dafür hat sich jeder Verband und jede Verbandsgliederung einzusetzen.

Beispiel:
Wenn Nachtangeln gesetzlich verboten wird, können auch Vereine die froh wären um Nachtangler (wo Angler nachts draussen sind, sind weniger Schwarzangler unterwegs, die gehen dahin, wo sie nicht gestört werden), keine Nachtangler an ihr Wasser lassen.

Ohne gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot kann aber trotzdem jeder Verein, der das will, für seine Gewässer das Nachtangeln verbieten!!

Also MUSS es Ziel JEDEN Verbandes und jeder Gliederung sein, in ALLEN Bundesländern das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot zu verhindern oder, wo vorhanden, abzuschaffen. 

*Und jeder Verband und jeder Funktionär, der das ablehnt ist für mich nicht diskutabel..*

Das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, Abknüppelgebot etc..

Und wer diese einfachst zu verstehenden Grundsätze für mehr Freiheiten für Bewirtschafter und Angler als Verband oder Funktionär nicht begreifen kann und statt dessen weiter auf immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen setzt, ist für mich schlicht indiskutabel, nicht satisfaktionsfähig und wird immer von mir bekämpft werden..


----------

